# JuneBugs Sept & Oct Testers Unite! Make that 145 BFP's! Updates from the last few?



## Megg33k

Someone asked, so I will provide! I've always wanted to update one of these! Let's beat the May babies thread! Give me testing dates, and let the luck begin!
​
145 :bfp: C'MON, I CRAVE MORE!

99 :witch:

15 :angel: too many!

1 :hugs: WTT!

1 :dust: to our anovulatory cycle girls!

*Late September JuneBugs*

*20th*

:bfp: Lkeecey :bfp:

*21st*

:bfp: purple bond :bfp:
:bfp: Aneageraussie :bfp:
:bfp: pinknpurple :bfp:
:angel: :bfp: Amos2009 :bfp: :angel:

*22nd*


*23rd*

:bfp: Kimmer :bfp:
:bfp: katyblot :bfp:

*24th*


*25th*

:witch: mrphyemma :witch:
:angel: :bfp: xrosanna :bfp: :angel:
:bfp: ginger863 :bfp:

*26th*

:angel: :bfp: GLD :bfp: :angel:
:angel: :bfp: Josiejo :bfp: :angel:
:bfp: Mummy2010 :bfp:
:bfp: Angelbaby999 :bfp:

*27th*

:bfp: natasja32 :bfp:
:bfp: Drazic<3 :bfp:
:bfp: rachyc :bfp:
:bfp: Bunnyhop :bfp:
:bfp: 1sttimemummy :bfp:
:bfp: cinnamum :bfp:
:bfp: Tink.x :bfp:

*28th*

:bfp: -Linn- :bfp:
:bfp: Kailm :bfp:
:witch: Lindyloo :witch:
:witch: AshleyNichole :witch:
:bfp: seattlemama :bfp:


*29th*

:angel: :bfp: Lizzie_Moon :bfp: :angel:
:bfp: Bingo :bfp:
:bfp: :bfp: Twinmad :bfp: :bfp:
(for twins! coincidence with the name, eh?)
:angel: :bfp: beccaboo :bfp: :angel:
:bfp: jewels23 :bfp:


*30th*

:witch: sausages :witch:
:witch: jmc111 :witch:
:bfp: Jane1972 :bfp:
:bfp: Wobin :bfp:
:bfp: Shara88 :bfp:

*October JuneBugs*

*1st*

:bfp: lewiepud08 :bfp:
:witch: runnergrl :witch:
:witch: Nise :witch:
:bfp: sweetniss113 :bfp:
:bfp: Tara123006 :bfp:
:bfp: Beltane :bfp:
:bfp: xxEMZxx :bfp:
:bfp: Louisa K :bfp:
:bfp: Mother Goose :bfp:

*2nd*

:bfp: JrBear :bfp:
:witch: missy123 :witch:
:witch: redsaz :witch:
:angel: :bfp: ryder :bfp: :angel:

*3rd*

:witch: mrskcbrown :witch:
:bfp: VOverseas :bfp:
:witch: susan_1981 :witch:
:witch: surreysharon :witch:
:bfp: kaaty :bfp:
:bfp: Ladyzoul :bfp:

*4th*

:angel: :bfp: toriaaaaTRASH :bfp: :angel:
:witch: dippyns :witch:
:witch: kevbaby27 :witch:
:witch: livbaybee1 :witch:
:witch: harmonygirl72 :witch:
:witch: 41zipster :witch:
:witch: MrsXYZ :witch:
:witch: Tass :witch:
:witch: pinkandfluffy :witch:
:witch: beenalongtime :witch:
:bfp: born2bamum :bfp:
:bfp: Sazzoire :bfp:
:bfp: mrsthomas623 :bfp:

*5th*

:witch: ~Hope :witch:
:bfp: dt1234565 :bfp:
:bfp: Trinity42 :bfp:
:bfp: debgreasby :bfp:
:witch: jenny25 :witch:
:bfp: Lawa :bfp:
:witch: Lisa1 :witch:
:bfp: Cobo76 :bfp:
:bfp: Heather M :bfp:
:witch: donna82 :witch:
:witch: emzdreamgirl :witch:
:witch: grneyednurse :witch:
:angel: :bfp: lindseypie :bfp: :angel:
:bfp: nellis10 :bfp:
:bfp: lauren28 :bfp:
:bfp: carries :bfp:
:bfp: xxpinkyxx :bfp:

*6th*

:witch: hopebaby3 :witch:
:witch: JLove84 :witch:
:witch: littlechicken :witch:
:bfp: Zen Jenn :bfp:
:witch: MS.ANGELIAH :witch:
:bfp: Loopyloo30 :bfp:
:bfp: <3 torz :bfp:

*7th*

:witch: RchlSmly :witch:
:dust: DragonMummy :dust:
??? APBTlover ???
:bfp: CJane :bfp:
:witch: Cbah&co :witch:
:dust: manchester1 :dust:
:witch: HollySSmith :witch:
:witch: BlueberryB :witch:
:bfp: KA92 :bfp:
:bfp: lisab1984 :bfp:
:angel: :bfp: raindroops :bfp: :angel:

*8th*

:witch: nb1984 :witch:
:bfp: lisalou31 :bfp:
:witch: Crypto1976 :witch:
:angel: :bfp: BizyBee :bfp: :angel:
:witch: UKmum :witch:
??? Mommie2Be08 ???
:witch: Mama4 :witch:
:bfp: nightkd :bfp:
:bfp: babyPLEASE :bfp:

*9th*

:witch: Sassy_TTC :witch:
:witch: sma1588 :witch:
:witch: Kates McGee :witch:
:witch: wishful8687 :witch:
ACLIO
:witch: Dobbo :witch:
:witch: serendippy :witch:
:witch: sonyabazonya :witch:
:witch: Amyre :witch:
:bfp: xXhayleyXx :bfp:
:bfp: Lamburai1703 :bfp:

*10th*

:witch: maratobe :witch:
:bfp: tonyamanda :bfp:
:witch: Csunshine013 :witch:
:angel: :bfp: loobi :bfp: :angel:
:witch: MrsLQ :witch:
:witch: AlwaysWaiting :witch:
:witch: PalmerWife :witch:
:bfp: iloveikea :bfp:
:bfp: hpjagged :bfp:

*11th*

:bfp: umm :bfp:
:bfp: E&L's mummy :bfp:
:witch: Ava Grace :witch:
:witch: Nibbler :witch:
:witch: My bump :witch:
:bfp: SharonF :bfp:
:bfp: Minty28 :bfp:

*12th*

:witch: x-amy-x :witch:
:witch: MummyMagic :witch:
:witch: Csunshine013 :witch:
:bfp: Kates1122 :bfp:
:witch: MommyTammyPA :witch:
:witch: texaswife2006 :witch:
:bfp: Lownthwaite :bfp:
:witch: VegasMama :witch:
:witch: bbhopes :witch:
:bfp: WishUponAStar :bfp:
:angel: :bfp: beachlover1 :bfp: :angel:
:bfp: baby dreams :bfp:
:bfp: ROSSLOUN :bfp:
:bfp: charm3 :bfp:
:angel: :bfp: fluffyduffy :bfp: :angel:

*13th*

:bfp: SarahMelissa :bfp:
(FINALLY WITH HER OWN :bfp: AFTER HER UBER-SUCCESSFUL THREAD!)
:witch: mightyspu :witch:
??? Pinkster21 ???
:bfp: Tulip :bfp:
:bfp: babyaftamarry :bfp:

*14th*

:bfp: LorettaClaire :bfp:
:witch: meldmac :witch:
:witch: TrishyC :witch:
:witch: wish2bmama :witch:
:witch: cleebyjeeby :witch:
:bfp: Someday-Baby :bfp:
:bfp: Bella's Mamma :bfp:
:bfp: purple01 :bfp:

*15th*

:bfp: MrsCrabs :bfp:
:witch: wannabubba#4 :witch:
:witch: Caterpiller :witch:
:witch: Mrs_N :witch:
:bfp: jess_smurf :bfp:
:bfp: Lownthwaite :bfp:
:bfp: Marisa08 :bfp:
:bfp: Bumble-bee :bfp:

*16th*

:witch: rsergeant :witch:
:witch: Lilaala :witch:
:witch: xkissyx :witch:
:bfp: Ratfink :bfp:
:bfp: Jasa1911 :bfp:
??? Tasha ???
:bfp: tryingtochill :bfp:

*17th*

:witch: babymom3 :witch:
:witch: WannaB :witch:
:witch: wifenmom :witch:
:bfp: NewYearNewMe :bfp:
:bfp: vkj73 :bfp:
:bfp: kitten2 :bfp:

*18th*

:witch: tinybutterfly :witch:
:bfp: babyhopes10 :bfp:
:bfp: Megg33k :bfp:
(EEEEEEEP!)
:witch: Willynilly :witch:
:bfp: Cleo :bfp:
:bfp: Poshie :bfp:

*19th*

:witch: sar35 :witch:
:witch: kstancook :witch:
:witch: beadyeyes :witch:
Liz2

*20th*

:witch: Norris :witch:
:witch: Rabbittchild :witch:
:bfp: nicholatmn :bfp:
(WOO! <3 my bestie & new bump buddy!)
:witch: Laura Pop :witch:
:witch: eclipse :witch:
:bfp: Hannah76 :bfp:
:bfp: armychica06 :bfp:
:bfp: AmyElizabeth :bfp:

*21st*

:witch: Guerita :witch:
:witch: jerseyshoregirl :witch:
:bfp: trynitey :bfp:
:witch: kmac625 :witch:
:bfp: Ferret :bfp:

**MAY NO LONGER BE JUNE BABIES**
(still working on it!)

*22nd*

:witch: soon2 b wifey :witch:
:bfp: Bexx :bfp:
:witch: BroodyBecks :witch:
:witch: genies girl :witch:
:witch: Pretty Sakura :witch:
:bfp: Buds :bfp:
:bfp: Lena :bfp:
:bfp: queenemsie :bfp:
:bfp: MrsRoughton :bfp:
:bfp: MrsTwilight :bfp:
:bfp: Hopeful 4 #1 :bfp:
:bfp: rihanna :bfp:

*23rd*

:witch: apple_20 :witch:
Annamumof2
:witch: Aaisrie :witch:
:bfp: HayzalBean :bfp:

*24th*

:witch: WelshRose :witch:
Asolomio
:bfp: IMISSCOFFEE :bfp:
:bfp: <3 Always :bfp:

*25th*

:witch: ineedaseed :witch:
:bfp: jenny25 :bfp:
:bfp: AshleyNichole :bfp:
:bfp: gina8177 :bfp:
:witch: jmc111 :witch:
:angel: :bfp: stinkyfish :bfp: :angel:
:bfp: 060609 :bfp:
:bfp: Clo :bfp:
:bfp: 3pinkwantblue :bfp:

*26th*

helen1234

*27th*

:bfp: Fly :bfp:
:bfp: shambaby :bfp:
:bfp: Lolly W :bfp:
:bfp: ladypotter :bfp:
:bfp: lila1206 :bfp:

*28th*

claire911
:bfp: time4baby :bfp:
:bfp: fluffyblue :bfp:
Manda
LadyMaMa
:bfp: vac_uk :bfp:
:bfp: Rebecca331 :bfp:
:bfp: Alix :bfp:

*29th*

moggymay 

*30th*

:bfp: MRSTJ :bfp:
41zipster
Sassy_TTC
:witch: AislingMcM :witch:

*31st*

missy123
WTT :hugs: Tudor Rose :hugs: WTT

​


----------



## ~Hope

October 5 - though FF can't make up it's mind and I've gone from no where near fertile to 3DPO yesterday - oh and now I'm 3DPO again today!


----------



## Serene123

4th October for me x


----------



## mrphyemma

25th September for me Megg please xx


----------



## dt1234565

5th October for me please!

Thanks Megg xx

(i'll be POAS-ing way before though!) :haha:


----------



## Trinity42

october 5 i think... maybe later... AF is due the 29th


----------



## Megg33k

All updated! :)


----------



## -Linn-

can you put me down for 28th september please?


----------



## Megg33k

Done! - We have our first :bfp:! That makes us 100% right now! YAY! :) Congrats, Lkeecey!


----------



## Lkeecey

Thanks :) xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

oh congrats on the BFP :happydance: let's hope for loads more to come :)


----------



## Lkeecey

-Linn- said:


> oh congrats on the BFP :happydance: let's hope for loads more to come :)

Hear hear! LOADS more to come! :D:baby:


----------



## Kailm

Hi, i'm on 2 of the other threads but they say things come in 3's so hopefully! any ways, could you put me down for the 28th sept! i'm promising myself not to pick up another stick until then! Good luck to all!


----------



## x-amy-x

12 of Oct for me :D xx


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm said:


> Hi, i'm on 2 of the other threads but they say things come in 3's so hopefully! any ways, could you put me down for the 28th sept! i'm promising myself not to pick up another stick until then! Good luck to all!

hey I'm also due on the 28th, have you already tested as well? i have yesterday and today and no surprise BFP both times :wacko:


----------



## Twinmad

Hi Megg... didn't realise there was another thread.... should we consolidate to beat the May babies thread? We've got 2 :bfp:s so far.

Check out the June Babies thread


----------



## Lindyloo

Please can you add me as well, 28th sept for me please.

Linn.... I have tested twice already and I am only 8dpo and absolutley gutted at my BFN's... huh!.. I'm mad :( 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## apple_20

23rd of Oct please just got AF so new month new thread :)


----------



## Guerita

21st please! Thank you.


----------



## nb1984

I am gona test on the 8th if you can add me please, thanks!!


----------



## dippyns

Add me on to 4th October Please


----------



## winston83

cud u put me down for the 25th hun plz


----------



## -Linn-

Lindyloo I guess Af is due for us on the same day... what are we thinking testing so early, but I got a stack of cups in my wc and a makeup bag full of OPKs and HPTs they are calling me when I need a wee :wacko:


----------



## sausages

30th septmebr here


----------



## Norris

20th October here please

I am on the other thread but maybe this will give me twice the luck!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jmc111

Hi Megg!!!! I'm so glad you're doing this!!! I'm testing 9/30 if AF hasn't visited yet!!!


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> Kailm said:
> 
> 
> Hi, i'm on 2 of the other threads but they say things come in 3's so hopefully! any ways, could you put me down for the 28th sept! i'm promising myself not to pick up another stick until then! Good luck to all!
> 
> hey I'm also due on the 28th, have you already tested as well? i have yesterday and today and no surprise BFP both times :wacko:Click to expand...

have i already tested?......of course!!! i'm a poas addict! tested this morn, waited 2 mins and nothing, i got distracted by the kids so didn't get back to it until about 15 mins later and had the faintest of faintes line...but could be an evap...so stored myself up for a couple of hours and tested again...nothing til past the five min mark and again the faintest of faintest line...evap? actually i could have quite possibly been imagining it! :wacko: so i have promised my self no more peeing in sticks til the 28th, hope you get your BFP!


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kailm said:
> 
> 
> Hi, i'm on 2 of the other threads but they say things come in 3's so hopefully! any ways, could you put me down for the 28th sept! i'm promising myself not to pick up another stick until then! Good luck to all!
> 
> hey I'm also due on the 28th, have you already tested as well? i have yesterday and today and no surprise BFP both times :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> have i already tested?......of course!!! i'm a poas addict! tested this morn, waited 2 mins and nothing, i got distracted by the kids so didn't get back to it until about 15 mins later and had the faintest of faintes line...but could be an evap...so stored myself up for a couple of hours and tested again...nothing til past the five min mark and again the faintest of faintest line...evap? actually i could have quite possibly been imagining it! :wacko: so i have promised my self no more peeing in sticks til the 28th, hope you get your BFP!Click to expand...

thats funny. im addicted too, today i also got the faintest faintes line but it was not within the 5 minutes, more like 15 and im quite sure mine was an evap. fingers crossed for you, was your line pink? you should post a pic on the test gallery. lol imagining lines, i'm really good at that too. 

hope we get our bfp soon, i will probably test again tomorrow but was gonna wait until saturday, it's just not realistic. i have too many tests here they are calling my name.....


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> Kailm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kailm said:
> 
> 
> Hi, i'm on 2 of the other threads but they say things come in 3's so hopefully! any ways, could you put me down for the 28th sept! i'm promising myself not to pick up another stick until then! Good luck to all!
> 
> hey I'm also due on the 28th, have you already tested as well? i have yesterday and today and no surprise BFP both times :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> have i already tested?......of course!!! i'm a poas addict! tested this morn, waited 2 mins and nothing, i got distracted by the kids so didn't get back to it until about 15 mins later and had the faintest of faintes line...but could be an evap...so stored myself up for a couple of hours and tested again...nothing til past the five min mark and again the faintest of faintest line...evap? actually i could have quite possibly been imagining it! :wacko: so i have promised my self no more peeing in sticks til the 28th, hope you get your BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> thats funny. im addicted too, today i also got the faintest faintes line but it was not within the 5 minutes, more like 15 and im quite sure mine was an evap. fingers crossed for you, was your line pink? you should post a pic on the test gallery. lol imagining lines, i'm really good at that too.
> 
> hope we get our bfp soon, i will probably test again tomorrow but was gonna wait until saturday, it's just not realistic. i have too many tests here they are calling my name.....Click to expand...

lol! they never stop calling!!! i did post it in that really long BFN thread in the testing gallery, i tried to convince myself it had the slightest tinge of pink...but then at some angles i failed to even see it! are you a symptom spotter too? i was last cycle (nausea, bloated slight back ache)and got it so wrong, so i'm ignoring my afternoon nausea and headaches now! let me know how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## lewiepud08

hi there i will be testing around the 1st October :) :) :) 

goodluck girls xxxx


----------



## lisalou31

can you put me down for 8th october please xx


----------



## Rabbittchild

could you put me down for the 20th of Oct please
Thank youuuu


----------



## babymom3

Put me down for October 17th please... Im keeping my fingers and everything except my legs crossed hehehe


----------



## wannabubba#4

Please put me down for 14th October for testing day

That's if I ever manage to get a docs appointment to get this damn coil out lol

Running out of time until the big O this month and then a Junebug will be out, boohoo


----------



## MummyMagic

Please put me down for 12th October - if I can make it this far without giving in to my POAS addiction! :dohh: xx


----------



## LorettaClaire

14th for me please! x


----------



## kevbaby27

4th Oct for me! Hope we do beat the May thread - they have done amazingly well and still counting! CONGRATS to all x


----------



## debgreasby

5th please Meg x


----------



## Caterpiller

Hi Meg - please can you put me down for 16th October - i want my Junebug in lucky cycle 7


----------



## Megg33k

Hi girls! All updated... almost! YAY!



winston83 said:


> cud u put me down for the 25th hun plz

You're the only one I haven't added yet. Which month, hun? Sorry about the confusion, but the 25th is in 2 days and then again in a month and 2 days! LOL Will add you as soon as I know! :hugs:


----------



## Caterpiller

Morning and thanks Meg


----------



## Csunshine013

Please put me down for 12th please Megg


----------



## DragonMummy

14th Oct for me please Meggsy


----------



## Jane1972

Hi Meg
Please put me down for 30th. Cheers


----------



## rsergeant

Hi Megg

16th for me please :)


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kailm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kailm said:
> 
> 
> Hi, i'm on 2 of the other threads but they say things come in 3's so hopefully! any ways, could you put me down for the 28th sept! i'm promising myself not to pick up another stick until then! Good luck to all!
> 
> hey I'm also due on the 28th, have you already tested as well? i have yesterday and today and no surprise BFP both times :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> have i already tested?......of course!!! i'm a poas addict! tested this morn, waited 2 mins and nothing, i got distracted by the kids so didn't get back to it until about 15 mins later and had the faintest of faintes line...but could be an evap...so stored myself up for a couple of hours and tested again...nothing til past the five min mark and again the faintest of faintest line...evap? actually i could have quite possibly been imagining it! :wacko: so i have promised my self no more peeing in sticks til the 28th, hope you get your BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> thats funny. im addicted too, today i also got the faintest faintes line but it was not within the 5 minutes, more like 15 and im quite sure mine was an evap. fingers crossed for you, was your line pink? you should post a pic on the test gallery. lol imagining lines, i'm really good at that too.
> 
> hope we get our bfp soon, i will probably test again tomorrow but was gonna wait until saturday, it's just not realistic. i have too many tests here they are calling my name..... Click to expand...
> 
> lol! they never stop calling!!! i did post it in that really long BFN thread in the testing gallery, i tried to convince myself it had the slightest tinge of pink...but then at some angles i failed to even see it! are you a symptom spotter too? i was last cycle (nausea, bloated slight back ache)and got it so wrong, so i'm ignoring my afternoon nausea and headaches now! let me know how it goes tomorrow!Click to expand...

I will have a look in the gallery then, oh im the biggest symptom spotter, I have any symptoms... nausea, sore boobs, weird pains in my tummy.... oh as soon as i'm spotting the symptoms start... i will let you know tomorrow. probably another BFN lol but then I can tell myself I will do it all again the next day, until AF gets me.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Please add me, I will be testing on the 9th October! 

Ps. How do I get one of those JuneBug thingys :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

sept 28th AF is due.


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Please add me, I will be testing on the 9th October!
> 
> Ps. How do I get one of those JuneBug thingys :)

In the Calling All JuneBugs Thread, there is a code that you place in your signature to make it show up. If you aren't sure about how to do that, you would go to 'User CP' on the far left of the top menu and then 'Edit Signature.' 



Jane1972 said:


> Hi Meg
> Please put me down for 30th. Cheers

I don't know which 30th you mean, hun. This one? Or next? LOL :hugs:


All updated, except for the 2 that I'm confused about the month! :)


----------



## harmonygirl72

I test on Sept 30th.


----------



## meldmac

I'll be testing on October 14th I think.


----------



## Megg33k

updated! :)


----------



## MrzLewis

Oct.7 for me!


----------



## Kates1122

october 12 please!


----------



## Megg33k

All updated again... except for the 2 that I don't have months for! C'mon girls! :)


----------



## Lilaala

I'm thinking October 16th but I might cave and test before then if I decide to be naughty hehe!


----------



## Megg33k

Lilaala said:


> I'm thinking October 16th but I might cave and test before then if I decide to be naughty hehe!

I added you to the 16th. You're amongst good company! ;) Hopefully that day will be FULL of :bfp:s! All the other days too, of course... but especially that day! LOL


----------



## nicholatmn

October 20th please :D


----------



## Megg33k

Done! :)

Welcome to the thread everyone, btw! How rude of me to forget to welcome y'all! :)


----------



## TrishyC

Hiya!
Pls put me down for oct 14. Thanx babe!:flower:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Can I have the 13 please Megg :hugs: hopefully you will be able to update me with a bfp :)


----------



## Jane1972

Hi Meg

Sorry 30th of Sept please.


----------



## hopebaby3

Oct 6th please. Thanks.


----------



## umm

Hello Megg:dance: can I be put down for october the 11th please:thumbup:


----------



## WannaB

17th of October please. Cmon ladies I want to see lots of unprotected sex from you lot!! Go team Junebugs!!:happydance:


----------



## mrphyemma

I think I may be handing back my glittery badge :( My temp has nose dived this morning so I'm waiting for AF to make her appearance.


----------



## nb1984

mrphyemma said:


> I think I may be handing back my glittery badge :( My temp has nose dived this morning so I'm waiting for AF to make her appearance.

Oh hun! Fingers crossed it is just a blip with your BBT and you'll be fine! xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

mrphyemma said:


> I think I may be handing back my glittery badge :( My temp has nose dived this morning so I'm waiting for AF to make her appearance.

It's ok Em - am planning something similar for next month...... it will deffo be lucky for you! :winkwink:


----------



## mightyspu

Can I have a :bfp: for the 13th Oct please?


----------



## Lilaala

WannaB said:


> 17th of October please. Cmon ladies I want to see lots of unprotected sex from you lot!! Go team Junebugs!!:happydance:

*snaps off a salute* Yes Ma'am! 



mrphyemma said:


> I think I may be handing back my glittery badge :( My temp has nose dived this morning so I'm waiting for AF to make her appearance.

Oh dear hun don't give up it's not over until the witch shows her face! :hugs: I've seen BFP charts where the temp dipped but it was still a pregnancy!


----------



## JLove84

Can I be put down for the 6th? I have a terrible head cold right now:wacko: but I'm also having some cramping (like AF but not as bad). I KNOW it's too early but just thought I'd note it...


----------



## DragonMummy

I reckon I am gonna be earlier than the 14th given that I am about to ov now instead of next week!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

How often do you all do the deed?

Last month I thought I would have got pregnant since time timing was pretty good. Obv timing ISNT everything, wondering what I can do differently this month.

xx


----------



## Megg33k

mrphyemma said:


> I think I may be handing back my glittery badge :( My temp has nose dived this morning so I'm waiting for AF to make her appearance.

Wouldn't you still have time to test again before the end of October, even if she shows? Also... FX'd that it shoots back up tomorrow! :hugs:



DragonMummy said:


> It's ok Em - am planning something similar for next month...... it will deffo be lucky for you! :winkwink:

You little missy... you better not need to do something similar next month! No looooooooooong cycles... no drama... none of that mess... just a BIG FAT POSITIVE for you! *nods*



SarahMelissa said:

> Can I have the 13 please Megg :hugs: hopefully you will be able to update me with a bfp :D




mightyspu said:

> Can I have a :bfp: for the 13th Oct please?

So, only people testing on the 13th have specifically mentioned getting :bfp:s! Hmmph! Either you gals are the only ones with PMA this month, or you have some weird Oct 13th premonition thing going on... which is it? What do you know? I can totally change my date to the 13th, if it'll help me! LOL And, I would love to give you both :bfp:s that day!!!

All updated except that one with an ambiguous month still. Thanks for letting me know, Jane! I didn't want to leave you out!!! :hugs:


----------



## RchlSmly

hi meggs can u put me down for the 7th oct many thanks


----------



## Megg33k

Added, Rchl!


----------



## sma1588

well i think i will be testing probly the 9th of oct. if af gets on track this month then its due the 5th


----------



## livbaybee1

October 4th for me hun :) xoxox


----------



## Megg33k

All updated!


----------



## bbhopes

Can you please put me down for the 14th although after reading the previous 13th ones I should go for that but I won't. 14th Please!! Lots of luck and lots and lots of baby dust to all :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
thanks!!!


----------



## Megg33k

bbhopes said:


> Can you please put me down for the 14th although after reading the previous 13th ones I should go for that but I won't. 14th Please!! Lots of luck and lots and lots of baby dust to all :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> thanks!!!

Updated! You know you'll test on the 13th, just in case though! :)


----------



## Megg33k

bumpity - I know there are more of you! C'mon girls!


----------



## harmonygirl72

Well, I think you might need to change me to Oct 4. I am not sure. My nurse called today with my progesterone results (they were good, over 18), and she said to test on Oct 4. My FF says to test on Sept 30, though. My AF is due on Oct. 1.


----------



## Megg33k

LMFAO Wow! Uhm... You want me to ahead with Oct 4 then? You're SO gonna test before that! LOL :)


----------



## mrphyemma

Megg :witch: caught up with me this morning. So sadly I have to drop my Junebug siggy :cry:
I have now adopted the Hallowe'en Humpers siggy. My new testing date will be 26th October which would make it a prospective July baby.


:dust: to all testing soon xxx


----------



## Megg33k

mrphyemma said:


> Megg :witch: caught up with me this morning. So sadly I have to drop my Junebug siggy :cry:
> I have now adopted the Hallowe'en Humpers siggy. My new testing date will be 26th October which would make it a prospective July baby.
> 
> 
> :dust: to all testing soon xxx

Awww, Em! I was really hoping this was your month! :hugs: to you! PMA for this cycle! It'll be all yours! You will make a fab July mum!

I guess I have to figure out a cut off date for this thing, eh? It looks like 9/23 would be the cut off for CD1 if you have a 28 day cycle, with EDD of June 30, 2010. So, if your cycles are longer than 28 days, CD1 must be 1 day earlier than 9/23 for every day that your cycle is longer than 28 days. This is confusing.

Cycle length = 28 days, CD1 9/23 = EDD 6/30
Cycle length = 30 days, CD1 9/21 = EDD 6/30
Cycle length = 30 days, CD1 9/23 = EDD 7/2

Does that makes sense? The first 2 are June babies, but the 3rd isn't? I guess I should only have testers through 10/21 then.

Whatever! Screw it... C'mon over ladies, we'll figure this out together! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Honeypie can you change me to the 7th please... I ov'd a week early hence I test a week early!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Hi Megg 

I have had my BFP today this is my 22nd cycle. I was still scared it could be an evap but just had it confirmed in the pregnancy test gallery. You can leave my date for 28th, this is when my AF is due. I hope she will really stay away.... as I still can't believe it :)


----------



## 41zipster

can you put me down for 4th....due AF on 6th but won't be able to hold out that long...


----------



## soon2 b wifey

add me to the 22nd


----------



## jenny25

can you put me down for the 5th october think i will be 10 dpo by then  xxx i know its early or should i wait till the 6? xxx


----------



## Megg33k

DM - Of course! Anything for you! :hugs:

-Linn- CONGRATS!!! That's awesome! I'll have to go check out your test pics!

Jenny - Since you probably won't wait till the 6th :winkwink:, I put you down for the 5th. Maybe it's lucky. There's already 1 :bfp: on that test date! :)

I have everything all updated! I'm feeling good about this one... I really am! :)


----------



## LunaBean

Put me down for the 1st too plz!! (I might give in and test tomro tho!)


----------



## -Linn-

Megg33k said:


> DM - Of course! Anything for you! :hugs:
> 
> -Linn- CONGRATS!!! That's awesome! I'll have to go check out your test pics!
> 
> Jenny - Since you probably won't wait till the 6th :winkwink:, I put you down for the 5th. Maybe it's lucky. There's already 1 :bfp: on that test date! :)
> 
> I have everything all updated! I'm feeling good about this one... I really am! :)

omg i didnt even wanna join this thread, i thought it was ridiculous after trying for so long i will only get the BFN statistics up but i guess somewhere deep down inside i must have been hoping it will happen... 

hope everyone gets there BFP very soon!


----------



## Megg33k

-Linn- said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> DM - Of course! Anything for you! :hugs:
> 
> -Linn- CONGRATS!!! That's awesome! I'll have to go check out your test pics!
> 
> Jenny - Since you probably won't wait till the 6th :winkwink:, I put you down for the 5th. Maybe it's lucky. There's already 1 :bfp: on that test date! :)
> 
> I have everything all updated! I'm feeling good about this one... I really am! :)
> 
> omg i didnt even wanna join this thread, i thought it was ridiculous after trying for so long i will only get the BFN statistics up but i guess somewhere deep down inside i must have been hoping it will happen...
> 
> hope everyone gets there BFP very soon!Click to expand...

Yeah, your pics are amazing! I'm so happy for you! :)



Lizzie_Moon said:

> Put me down for the 1st too plz!! (I might give in and test tomro tho!)

I put you in for the 1st... but with your chart? Pffft! Why bother testing? Just start getting baby stuff... seriously! It's SO fab! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

woo defo getting all the ovulating stuff today my bbs even started hurting and i never got that before yayyyyyyyyyyy lol im all giddy hehehe xxx


----------



## Kailm

Hi! Could you put me down for a cautious BFP! but keep my date as 28th! Couldn't resist testing early....just hoping it sticks! Thank you


----------



## AshleyNichole

still gettin those :bfn: so im prob out this month but :witch: has still not arrived yet.


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm said:


> Hi! Could you put me down for a cautious BFP! but keep my date as 28th! Couldn't resist testing early....just hoping it sticks! Thank you

thats makes 2 of us, hope the 28th us a good day for testing and sticky beans :)


----------



## moggymay

Not sure if I can join you guys? 

Testing 29/10 if can hold out that long but as Im only on CD2 seems ages away! 

If am lucky it will be a July bubs tho so dont know if can be in the June bugs gang? Hope so as the thread is looking lucky \\:D/


----------



## kstancook

I would like to join...please put me down for Oct 6th?


----------



## -Linn-

moggymay said:


> Not sure if I can join you guys?
> 
> Testing 29/10 if can hold out that long but as Im only on CD2 seems ages away!
> 
> If am lucky it will be a July bubs tho so dont know if can be in the June bugs gang? Hope so as the thread is looking lucky \\:D/

yeah lucky esp for early testers lol... i'm sure you are welcome here :) 

:dust: to you :)


----------



## helen1234

:bfn: for september for me me i'm afraid 

my next testing day will be 26th Oct

xx


----------



## claire911

moggymay - I'm on CD2 too with my BFP (PMA!!!!) on the 28th Oct so technically not a June Bug. More a July Joy......which is when my birthday is and when our wedding anniversary is. Could be a busy month!!


----------



## maratobe

could you please put me down for the 10th! thank you!


----------



## Annamumof2

i'm not sure if this is the same thread but i asked to be put down for 19th and 23rd Oct


----------



## jmc111

AF showed her face today....im out this month. Sigh....


----------



## Megg33k

Ok, girls! I have you all updated! I have you both dates now Annamumof2



jmc111 said:


> AF showed her face today....im out this month. Sigh....

OH NO!!! :( But... :cry: BIG :hugs: for next cycle! You'll make a fab July mommy! :)


----------



## jmc111

Thanks Megg....you will too!!!! This might just be our lucky cycle coming up here!


----------



## Megg33k

moggymay said:


> Not sure if I can join you guys?
> 
> Testing 29/10 if can hold out that long but as Im only on CD2 seems ages away!
> 
> If am lucky it will be a July bubs tho so dont know if can be in the June bugs gang? Hope so as the thread is looking lucky \\:D/

Of course you can join! Everyone can join! I added you in! What's a few days! LOL :happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi I am new here. My name is Kim and I wanted to know if I could be added? I am on cycle day 23. My goal is not to test until Oct. 3. Praying for a BFP! BTW where do I add the tickers????


----------



## harmonygirl72

Megg, thank you for updating mine. I know, I will be so tempted to test before the 4th. We'll see if I can wait. :)


----------



## runnergrl

Oct 1 for me please:) Thank you for starting this!


----------



## Megg33k

mrskcbrown - Of course! Got you added!

harmonygirl72 - No problem, hun. Good luck waiting! :test: I mean, uhm... wait! Yeah, wait! :)

runnergrl - Added, you're welcome, and I was just telling you in another thread how awesome you are for being a Megan... because I am too! :hugs: I like you already! I predict you will get your :bfp: in MY thread! :)


----------



## tonyamanda

hi hun!! ill be testing around the 10th of october.. im in tww now.. babydust everyone!!! :)


----------



## ~Hope

5 :bfp:s already?? Wow - we might get to take the record from the September thread at this rate :wohoo:


----------



## moggymay

claire911 said:


> moggymay - I'm on CD2 too with my BFP (PMA!!!!) on the 28th Oct so technically not a June Bug. More a July Joy......which is when my birthday is and when our wedding anniversary is. Could be a busy month!!

July is a good month, my son was born in July and so was our cat! Hoping for lucky third! Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## time4baby

Hey Megg
Can you put me down for the 28th please? Man, that seems like a long way off!! This month started POAS at 10dpo but will try to be strong this time round! 
:dust: everyone! xx


----------



## Megg33k

All updated! And, I intend to take the record away from September! Normally, I don't know if SarahMelissa would forgive me for that... but if I promise her a :bfp: in my thread, I think she could find it in her heart to forgive me! Right? *bats eyelashes* I'd even stop ragging on dangerous Australian wildlife! :winkwink:


----------



## -Linn-

yes Meg u got one lucky thread here, hoping for loads more BFPs for everyone :)


----------



## Tulip

Hey Meggs.... I'll let you know my test date once this crazy body of mine decides to OV.... xx


----------



## MrsCrabs

could you put me down for the 15th please


----------



## Megg33k

Sure can, MrsCrabs! It's done! :) I was originally going to test on the 15th, but decided that the 16th looked promising. I'm now having some great feelings about the 13th. So, who knows! I haven't even O'd yet... How sad is that?!?! LOL

Tulip - Don't I know that all too well! I'm waiting too! I'm worried I won't this cycle since I'm using Soy instead of Clomid! :( My monitor gave me 2 Lows in a row... that's never happened before! Of course, it was CD6 and CD7, so that's probably acceptable! Just let me know when you know when you want me to put you in for! :)


----------



## xkissyx

can you put me down for 16th plz i've not even o'd yet but looking good so far xx
thanks


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi... please include me! I am in the 2ww and will be testing October 12! Thanks! GL and baby dust to all!


----------



## Lawa

Can you put me down for the 5th please aswell.

Thanks


----------



## Lisa1

hi Meggs

put me down for the 5th of October which is when :witch: is due however it's my boyfriends birthday on the 2nd and I would love to be able to test that day although so frightened it will be a bfn that I might wait till.


----------



## RedRose19

can u put me down for the 18th thank you :D


----------



## APBTlover

I'm testing October 7th. I ovulated on August 19. I've got sore boobs and a had a bit of bloody cm yesterday morning.....trying not to think too hard about it


----------



## Crypto1976

Hi can you add me to the 8th thanks??? FX!!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

right im confused now ive just asked to be added to another thread for testing days?????? can i join here too??

11th is when im expecting AF to turn up. xx


----------



## Megg33k

Of course you can, E&L! :) Welcome to the thread! LOL

I've gotten everyone updated! C'mon :bfp:s!


----------



## Serene123

Hello ladies!

I'm going to test in the morning but expecting a BFN, too early to test I reckon!


----------



## wannabubba#4

OMG Megg, this is SO exciting -I've read other posts similar, but to actually be involved this time -I hope we JuneBugs win Yeah!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Good Luck everyone 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Megg33k

wannabubba#4 said:


> OMG Megg, this is SO exciting -I've read other posts similar, but to actually be involved this time -I hope we JuneBugs win Yeah!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Good Luck everyone
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

With that many :wohoo: guys, I thought you were announcing a :bfp:! I'm actually even more excited that you're so excited about just being a part of the thread. I find that to be adorable! :) Good luck to you this month, hun! I can't wait to see what your :bfp: post looks like! :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

i wonder if i will b one of the lucky 1s this month....day 19 but every1 wants me 2 drink and now im scared to but dont wanna tell.....


----------



## Megg33k

There wouldn't be any crossover to a prospective pregnancy on CD19. The first 6 weeks of pregnancy are made to be pretty protective, because most women don't even know they're pregnant until then. I wouldn't get DRUNK... but a drink or two wouldn't hurt anything, I'm sure. Of course, don't do anything you aren't comfortable with... You could always say that you're on some temporary meds that you can't drink while taking or something? I dunno... I'm a proponent of lying when necessary! :)

I hope you're one of the lucky ones this time too! :dust: to you!


----------



## BizyBee

Please add me to Oct. 8th! I can't wait for this 2ww to be over....


----------



## Megg33k

Gotcha! :)


----------



## texaswife2006

Hello ladies!!! Megg, can you add me for the 12th?! Thanks!! :) YAY for JuneBugs!!!


----------



## nicholatmn

Megg, can you magically already give me a BFP? I haven't ovulated yet, but if somehow you can make me have a baby right now, I would love you forever. lol! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

nicholatmn said:


> Megg, can you magically already give me a BFP? I haven't ovulated yet, but if somehow you can make me have a baby right now, I would love you forever. lol! :rofl:

Well... I could put a :bfp: by your name for reasons of premonition! I don't know if I can magically make you have a baby RIGHT NOW, but who are we kidding? You're going to love me forever :happydance:... I mean, c'mon! :hugs: Check your name... I added a little magic for you! :winkwink:

texaswife2006 - Added!


----------



## wifenmom

AF will be due around the 17-18 for me could I be added?


----------



## nicholatmn

Megg33k said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> Megg, can you magically already give me a BFP? I haven't ovulated yet, but if somehow you can make me have a baby right now, I would love you forever. lol! :rofl:
> 
> Well... I could put a :bfp: by your name for reasons of premonition! I don't know if I can magically make you have a baby RIGHT NOW, but who are we kidding? You're going to love me forever... I mean, c'mon! :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> texaswife2006 - Added!Click to expand...

Awwww thank you for the :dust:!! :happydance::happydance: That alone will make me love you forever. lol But I mean, you can't love you? 
I think I'll get my BFP now since you put that there with your magic! :D
You need one too! Because you're going to get it this month too! :happydance::happydance: And we can have :baby: parties! lol


----------



## Megg33k

nicholatmn said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> Megg, can you magically already give me a BFP? I haven't ovulated yet, but if somehow you can make me have a baby right now, I would love you forever. lol! :rofl:
> 
> Well... I could put a :bfp: by your name for reasons of premonition! I don't know if I can magically make you have a baby RIGHT NOW, but who are we kidding? You're going to love me forever... I mean, c'mon! :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> texaswife2006 - Added!Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww thank you for the :dust:!! :happydance::happydance: That alone will make me love you forever. lol But I mean, you can't love you?
> I think I'll get my BFP now since you put that there with your magic! :D
> You need one too! Because you're going to get it this month too! :happydance::happydance: And we can have :baby: parties! lolClick to expand...

I can't give MYSELF :dust:... I wouldn't be playing fair! I hope I get it this month... I so hope you're right! :flower: I'd love to have :baby: parties! LOL As for me loving me... I'm not so good at self-acceptance or optimism about my own life. I'm still not entirely sure if I'm supposed to be happy. LOL I'm trying though! I think you'll get your :bfp: from my magic too! I'll cross all I can until after O, then I'll cross the rest for ya! :hugs:

wifenmom - Added you to the 17th... none of us ever make it that extra day! :)


----------



## -Linn-

Hey everyone :)

I did another FRER and my second line was very dark, so I'm finally believing it is a true BFP... I've just come to spread some more 


:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

for all of you who are still waiting to test! 

Good luck everybody

xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

me for the 31st pleasex


----------



## Megg33k

Updated! :)


----------



## ineedaseed

ooooo just realised i am not in here!
25th october please megg. oooh and nataja32 got hers, dont think she is on the list but has a nice junebug flasher in the siggy! xxx


----------



## Lawa

Grr dont no if I am coming on or not :(

Got sharp stabbing pains at 7DPO completley wiped out and emotional :(


----------



## Megg33k

ineedaseed said:


> ooooo just realised i am not in here!
> 25th october please megg. oooh and nataja32 got hers, dont think she is on the list but has a nice junebug flasher in the siggy! xxx

I added you! And, I put Natasja's :bfp: on it! LOL


----------



## x-amy-x

This is confusing have two threads! 

I got my + opk today :happydance:


----------



## Nise

This thread is like a stock exchange with Megg spinning around in the middle and just as she thought it was safe to get back to her journal here I am. Go on then, Megg. FF says 1st October for me please.


----------



## Kates McGee

Ooh, October 9th for me!

(Of course, I'll probably test long before then... Damn my impatience!)


----------



## Ava Grace

megg can you put me down for the 11th October please xxx Thank you xx


----------



## Cobo76

Will you add me to the 5th please? I'm gonna try to hold out that long. I'm 7 DPO today and dying to POAS already, especially after seeing all the BFP's in the gallery. :D


----------



## Lawa

Cobo76 said:


> Will you add me to the 5th please? I'm gonna try to hold out that long. I'm 7 DPO today and dying to POAS already, especially after seeing all the BFP's in the gallery. :D

I know exactley how you feel chick


----------



## -Linn-

Lawa said:


> Cobo76 said:
> 
> 
> Will you add me to the 5th please? I'm gonna try to hold out that long. I'm 7 DPO today and dying to POAS already, especially after seeing all the BFP's in the gallery. :D
> 
> I know exactley how you feel chickClick to expand...

yeah it seems like a good month, i started at 7 dpo too, and i had a BFN so u can save yourself that.... i got the faintest lines at 9 dpo and 10 dpo and it slowly turned into a BFP after that, will keep looking out for your pix on the gallery. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: to you and everybody else still waiting to test :)


----------



## Megg33k

Everyone is updated! I've actually gotten this down to a science now! The key is to keep the thread open to page 1 in one browser window for editing. Then the most recent posts open in second browser window for copying names and pasting them into the edit box on page 1 under the appropriate date! It's kind of fun! :)

Good luck to all you new girls! :dust: to all!


----------



## jenny25

megg the witch got me early must of been from the erpc but stick me on for 25th thats the earliest i can test if i get a 28 day cycle xxx


----------



## Cobo76

Lawa said:


> Cobo76 said:
> 
> 
> Will you add me to the 5th please? I'm gonna try to hold out that long. I'm 7 DPO today and dying to POAS already, especially after seeing all the BFP's in the gallery. :D
> 
> I know exactley how you feel chickClick to expand...



Ooh we are testing on the same day. Maybe you can smack me around every time I want to take a test before then. I broke down and bought some last night. I'm gonna try to wait though. My heart cant take another BFN.


----------



## Cobo76

-Linn- said:


> Lawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cobo76 said:
> 
> 
> Will you add me to the 5th please? I'm gonna try to hold out that long. I'm 7 DPO today and dying to POAS already, especially after seeing all the BFP's in the gallery. :D
> 
> I know exactley how you feel chickClick to expand...
> 
> yeah it seems like a good month, i started at 7 dpo too, and i had a BFN so u can save yourself that.... i got the faintest lines at 9 dpo and 10 dpo and it slowly turned into a BFP after that, will keep looking out for your pix on the gallery.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: to you and everybody else still waiting to test :)Click to expand...


Thank you! Congrats again. I want lines like yours. Lol.


----------



## Lawa

Cobo I am happy to smack you around but I am definatley a negative influence when it comes to POAS lmao.


----------



## -Linn-

Cobo76 said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cobo76 said:
> 
> 
> Will you add me to the 5th please? I'm gonna try to hold out that long. I'm 7 DPO today and dying to POAS already, especially after seeing all the BFP's in the gallery. :D
> 
> I know exactley how you feel chickClick to expand...
> 
> yeah it seems like a good month, i started at 7 dpo too, and i had a BFN so u can save yourself that.... i got the faintest lines at 9 dpo and 10 dpo and it slowly turned into a BFP after that, will keep looking out for your pix on the gallery.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: to you and everybody else still waiting to test :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! Congrats again. I want lines like yours. Lol.Click to expand...

I will keep my fingers crossed for you all... if u really cant wait u can start testing soon, if it comes back BFN u can do it again the next day.... that was my philosophy anyway!


----------



## -Linn-

Lawa said:


> Cobo I am happy to smack you around but I am definatley a negative influence when it comes to POAS lmao.

you are not the only negatice influence here lol :wacko:


----------



## Kates1122

no one is posting in here anymore! where is everyone!


----------



## GLD

add me :bfp: - was ment to test 26th but didnt get (faint) :bfp: till 30/09


----------



## Kates1122

wooo hooo congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## GLD

thank uuuu :)


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats! Updated!


----------



## MrsCrabs

congrtas guys that great news - now all i need is the results from my doc to see if i have an infection from the d&c last month and a BFP [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; to make me feel better


----------



## -Linn-

megg i think there are more than 7 bfps theres a June babies thread on first tri and im sure there is more of us there, we need more BFPs this month. 

:dust: to all who are still waiting to test


----------



## mrphyemma

Yes, I know for a fact that Lizzie_Moon has a BFP xx
Come on people get updating us on here with your news!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Stick me in for 23rd? I think that's when AF is due anyways lol


----------



## Megg33k

I have you added Aaisrie! I added Lizzie's :bfp:, which I would have put money on the fact that I'd already done that... but whatever! LOL

I might have to go steal some from the other thread tonight! LOL I was trying to keep it to the ones who asked for this list, but eh! :)


----------



## harmonygirl72

AF came today, right on schedule. I am out. I feel so discouraged.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks for adding my BFP...not sure how I missed this thread!!!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Pop me in for Oct 12th please. x


----------



## runnergrl

I'm out.

BFN

15DPO

:cry:


----------



## Aaisrie

runnergrl - I hope AF doesn't get you... Maybe you just need more sensitive HPT?

Megg33k - Thanks :D


----------



## Nibbler

Megg can you put me on 11th please? Thanks!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

witch got me,so i will be testing oct 25


----------



## -Linn-

I think thats a good idea stealing BFPs from other threads. There are quite a few ladies on the June baby thread. We gotta get those numbers up :)


----------



## WannaB

runnergrl said:


> I'm out.
> 
> BFN
> 
> 15DPO
> 
> :cry:

Oi your not out yet girl! Don't bfn her just yet Meggs we need to keep her positive!:hugs:


----------



## Serene123

:bfp: for me!


----------



## WannaB

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> :bfp: for me!


YEAH!:happydance: All that frustration was worth it!! Excellent news, congats! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> :bfp: for me!

oh congrats! 

i did think your lines were promising, i told u to test early before too, it worked for me and i am so pleased u got your BFP now :happydance: so when's your due date? make a ticker :happydance:


----------



## Serene123

I have a ticker :rofl: Due date is June 12th, 6 days after my little girls 2nd birthday!


----------



## mrphyemma

Big Big Congrats Toria xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetniss113

I got my BFP today at 12DPO YAY!!!


----------



## Ratfink

Hello:wave: long time lurker, first time poster :blush: can you put me down for the 16th please?


----------



## -Linn-

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> I have a ticker :rofl: Due date is June 12th, 6 days after my little girls 2nd birthday!

 oops sorry didnt see the ticker. :wacko: 

big congrats :)


----------



## Nise

:bfn: and :witch: for me. She got me late last night and is just in time to join me on my weekend trip to Majorca - will bury her deeply in the sand and leave her there for the ocean to swallow. NEWS FLASH: Halloween cancelled this year. 

Congratulations to Gld, ToriaaaTRASH and Sweetniss.


----------



## WannaB

:hugs:Nise, sorry hun. Make sure you bury her deep so it will take her a very long time to get out!


----------



## dt1234565

Make that 9 babes!

BFP for me! YAY!


----------



## MrsXYZ

Congratulations dt1234565, great news!!! Megg, please can you put me down for the 4th Oct for testing?


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to the new :bfp:s!!!

Sorry to the one's who got the :witch:!

runnergrl - Not updating you until you have REAL news! :hugs: Everyone gets a :bfn: until they get their :bfp: or :witch:! FX'd for :bfp:!!!

Toriaaaa - I knew it! :hugs:

All updated and added! 13 so far!


----------



## -Linn-

Megg there are nearly 30 Junebugs in our Junebug spreadsheet,,, where are u all with your BFPs? 

when are u testing again? did u O yet?


----------



## Megg33k

-Linn- said:


> Megg there are nearly 30 Junebugs in our Junebug spreadsheet,,, where are u all with your BFPs?
> 
> when are u testing again? did u O yet?

Spreadsheet? When did I miss this? LOL Link me? :)

Still not sure of my testing date! No O yet, but just going in to CD13.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congrats to the bfp's i hope you your saving enough pink dye for me!


----------



## -Linn-

Ok here is the thread https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/193803-june-babies-23.html the spreadsheet is in twinmads siggy if u scroll down a bit, there seems to be even more now... cant believe they're all forgetting to update on this thread :haha: 

good luck for you, still plenty of time for O then, hope u can join the June babies thread soon 
xx


----------



## Twinmad

:hi: megg, i think it's cos there's more than one June baby TTC thread, ladies are announcing all over the place.... i've got 21 :bfp:s on my thread, why don't you copy them into this.


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Please put me down for October 21st! I learned from my chemical pregnancy last month NOT to test early again...


----------



## Megg33k

I finally got yours copied over Twinmad! I had meant to for a while, but didn't have the time until this morning! :hugs: Thanks for that, btw! And, how's the new bean doing?

Everyone is all updated! :dust:


----------



## tonyamanda

only about 6 days to go till i will test!!!!! im cramping a little.. and i still have heaps of cm.. CONGRATS to all with BFPs so far!!! and babydust to all of us still trying!!!! :hugs:


----------



## nicholatmn

Soo many BFPs! Congratulations!!! :D


----------



## livbaybee1

wowowowo 23 already :d lets beat last month yaya xoxox


----------



## BizyBee

Is it the 8th yet? :dohh: 
I am too impatient to go through another 2ww! PMA this is my last one...

Congrats on the :bfp:'s so far!
Sorry about the :witch: to the girls who have been visited. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm very excited about our current numbers! Congrats to all the :bfp:s! C'mon girls! MORE, MORE! Is it sad that I'm still waiting to O in my own thread? I want my :bfp:!


----------



## lewiepud08

hi girlies, 

ive tested this morning and got a :bfp: with first response, i just cant stop shaking im in shock!!!!

i was down to test the 1st but waited till this morning!!!!

sending so much babydust :dust: to all of you still ttc :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## -Linn-

congrats :happydance:


----------



## MummyMagic

Hiya Megg, Please could you change my testing date from 12th to 8th, I've decided I can't wait until past my AF due date to test, I'm already getting withdraw symptoms from my POAS addiction! :winkwink: Thanks hunni :flower: xx


----------



## MummyMagic

lewiepud08 said:


> hi girlies,
> 
> ive tested this morning and got a :bfp: with first response, i just cant stop shaking im in shock!!!!
> 
> i was down to test the 1st but waited till this morning!!!!
> 
> sending so much babydust :dust: to all of you still ttc :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Congratulations hunni! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Lewie! :hugs:

MummyMagic - Consider it changed! I understand completely!


----------



## Caterpiller

Hi Meg - can you please change my AF date to 13 October - fucking short cycle - bah - thanks love


----------



## redsaz

I'm out.... boooooo!


----------



## Cobo76

Can you please add a BFP for me. 

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## nicholatmn

Cobo76 said:


> Can you please add a BFP for me.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!

Congrats!! :D


----------



## Megg33k

I'll update you both!

Sorry redsaz! :( You get a Halloween Humpers siggy though... that's fun!

Kate - FX'd that this was it for you! :hugs:

Cobo - CONGRATS! That's wondeful! :hug:


----------



## mossip

Omg How many :bfp:'s lol.

Congrats to u all.

:dust: to every1 testing soon.

xx


----------



## nicholatmn

lol Megg, you wrote Woohoo, like on Sims. lmao!


----------



## 41zipster

Hey girlies,,,, think I'm out - so you may as well say the witch got me.. I have the usual witch like feeling and I know my body well....

I am going over to the temping side this month and have just got all set up with FF.... - YAY,,,, FF is giving me average cycle at 25 days... (this one was 24!) so I will get to test again in October - Woo hooo.... Can you put me down for the 28th please... this is 3 days after my daughters birthday - gotta be good eh?? Bit of reflexology and some general PMA this month I think and me and DH are gonna just go for the every other day method but start straight after AF and continue right thru!!! Wish me luck.

Well done to those who got BFPs and loadsa luck for those still to test...


----------



## mossip

41zipster said:


> Hey girlies,,,, think I'm out - so you may as well say the witch got me.. I have the usual witch like feeling and I know my body well....
> 
> I am going over to the temping side this month and have just got all set up with FF.... - YAY,,,, FF is giving me average cycle at 25 days... (this one was 24!) so I will get to test again in October - Woo hooo.... Can you put me down for the 28th please... this is 3 days after my daughters birthday - gotta be good eh?? Bit of reflexology and some general PMA this month I think and me and DH are gonna just go for the every other day method but start straight after AF and continue right thru!!! Wish me luck.
> 
> Well done to those who got BFPs and loadsa luck for those still to test...

GOOD LUCK CHICK.
but i've had cramp for the past 3 months and still nothing ha ha xx


----------



## nicholatmn

I think I might be out this month. Can I make the November thread? Pretty pretty please? It's my birth month and my favorite month! :flower: hehe

*I'm still not giving up this month*


----------



## sma1588

its almost time girls.... getting closer but i caved and tested today and got a bfn :( testing on the 9th if the witch doesnt get me


----------



## livbaybee1

Gd luck to all who got there bfps :D wooo 26 its growing :D ,sorry to the ones who didnt, next month for u deffo :D 
Im due one tomorrow ,well today i suppose u cud say (sunday) i normally come on in the evenings, i will keep u all updated tho :)


----------



## Megg33k

nicholatmn said:


> I think I might be out this month. Can I make the November thread? Pretty pretty please? It's my birth month and my favorite month! :flower: hehe
> 
> *I'm still not giving up this month*

Dunno why not! Although, you aren't out until you're out! So, bite your tongue, missy! :hugs: Also, the WooHoo was a Sims reference! :)

Zipster - Not until she shows! No :witch: until there really is a :witch:!


----------



## 41zipster

Cheers Megg... however.... :witch: rode right in on that broomstick at 9.00am this morning - just as I thought.... and she is cackling like a good un....

BUt, I forgot to take my temp.... shit this is gonna be hard to remember. I took it but I had already been out to the toilet... 

Oh well, gonna set my alarm now, so that when it goes off I know for defo I have to do temp. Usually my little one wakes me up and I instantly get up to go to her... LOL.....


----------



## genies girl

can you put me down for the 22nd oct please x


----------



## jess_smurf

OMG I am crapping myself i detected OV this month so bd around then and last month completely missed it 

I am afraid I am a bit of a fraud as i would be due on 14th june but will be induced at 37weeks so will be a may baby but if we dont get bfp this month and get it next month will be june baby then just keeping my FX really need this so dont have to go back to work at will be able to go back on MAT leave after I finish my MAt leave now


----------



## debgreasby

Cautiously announcing my BFP!! I am 9DPO today (check out my thread on Pregnancy test Gallery)

BFP on FRER this morning, and BFP on Superdrug test just now!

I was down to test on the 5th, but i am totally impatient!


----------



## CJane

Huge congratulations Debgreasby!!

Guess what - me too!! :happydance: 

Tested with a FRER this morning at 10 dpo and :bfp: !!!

Now I'm praying that it will stick and not be a chemical... But soo happy! And very happy for you too!


----------



## debgreasby

Not allowing myself to think about chemical etc or i will be a nervous wreck lol.

Trying to sit back and enjoy my little secret. Only DH knows ( oh and you lot too!)


----------



## lewiepud08

congrats girls :D :D :D :D


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Congratulations ladies! Hoping they are sticky beans for you!

I had a chemical last week (was only pregnant for a week :( ), so I have learned NOT to test early. But I'm okay because we're trying again this month!! Should ovulate on Tuesday, if all goes according to plans.

Love to see all of the :bfp:'s!!!


----------



## MrsXYZ

I'm out, AF got me this morning...dam it! Oh well, second cycle was 4 days shorter than the first (after BCP), so hopefully things are settling down slowly. :)


----------



## mossip

Congrats girlies :) 
xx


----------



## AislingMcM

*Hi, newbie here, can you please put me down for testing on the 27th October, thanks so much !  *


----------



## AlwaysWaiting

Testing Oct 10th! crossing my fingers for everyone!


----------



## BizyBee

27 :bfp:'s!!! Yay girls, we're off to a great start.


----------



## Laura Pop

20th of October for me x


----------



## Megg33k

All updated! Congrats to the new :bfp:s!

Sorry to hear about the new :witch:es! :( Onward and upward to next cycle!

I've been stalking for :bfp:s to get our numbers up! YAY!


----------



## BizyBee

Great job Megg! 

33!!! :happydance:


----------



## livbaybee1

no sign of witch yet ,meant come yestday (sunday) but nothing , cud be late, i may see how i feel in morning, if any period signs and get a test ,but im prob just late ,i will keep u posted ,leave me blank for now :) x


----------



## bbhopes

congrats to all the BFP's! Send the rest of us your spare baby dust. :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GLD

you can take me off - m/c

thanks a bunch though xXx


----------



## Caterpiller

Sorry to be a pain in the ass Meg, but please can you put me back in the 15th - now FF is cooperating. Ta love


----------



## bbhopes

GLD sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## dippyns

Hi Meg..the witch caught on with me..you can knock me off the list :cry: :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Liv - Can do! Hope it's your :bfp:! I know you're itchin' for it! :)

dippyns - Sorry about your :witch:! Boo & Hiss!!! Onward and upward to next cycle!

Kate - Couldn't be a pain in the ass if you tried! Too much love! :hugs: Consider yourself put back! :) Yay! Testing buddies again! - NM! Forgot about late ovulation! Guess I'm on the 18th these days! :(

GLD - I saw in the other thread! So sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

livbaybee1 said:


> no sign of witch yet ,meant come yestday (sunday) but nothing , cud be late, i may see how i feel in morning, if any period signs and get a test ,but im prob just late ,i will keep u posted ,leave me blank for now :) x

when are you gonna test hun? best of luck xx


----------



## Serene123

Good luck girls. Hope you all join us soon, and congratulations to those who have!!


----------



## Nibbler

Megg, the witch got me :cry: I am out.

:dust: and best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Lisa1

Hi megg freaking :witch: attacked me today:( but on the up side lots more:sex: next month!


----------



## Jane1972

Hi Megg

I tested on 30th & got :bfp:

Good luck to everyone still to test:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Loopyloo30

Dear all, I just found your website and wanted to register! I'm due to test tomorrow morning first thing! Wish me luck... ! AF was due on Friday but I've been holding out until tomorrow... tum is feeling very odd and boobies sore.. so hopefully all will be good! I had a mc March 2008 and this is the second month we've been trying since then.

I'm quite nervous and looking forward to getting to know you all! :hugs:

Lou x


----------



## PalmerWife

Hey Megg. I will test on oct. 10th. Hope that hag stays away :)


----------



## Jane1972

Loopyloo30 said:


> Dear all, I just found your website and wanted to register! I'm due to test tomorrow morning first thing! Wish me luck... ! AF was due on Friday but I've been holding out until tomorrow... tum is feeling very odd and boobies sore.. so hopefully all will be good! I had a mc March 2008 and this is the second month we've been trying since then.
> 
> I'm quite nervous and looking forward to getting to know you all! :hugs:
> 
> Lou x

Hi Lou
Fx for you. Lots of baby dust:dust:
Meg has one lucky thread here.x


----------



## sar35

finally think i ovulated on cd49! so im gonna go for testing on the 19th please... thanks xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

The :witch: got me! :sad2:

Good luck to the rest of you waiting to test!


----------



## Nise

Wow. I go away for one short weekend and look what happens - loads of BFPs. To many to list individually so CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ALL. :yipee::yipee::yipee:

GLD - I'm so sorry, sweetheart that is so not fair. Thinking of you at this sad time. :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

hehe october 18 for me plz


----------



## Megg33k

All updated! I think I need to stalk out some of the people from days that have passed and see what happened! :)

Congrats to the new :bfp:s!!!

:hugs: to the ladies with :witch:es!

:dust: to the rest!!! :)


----------



## grneyednurse

I didn't know you were Prez of this thread Megg! Ha ha. I tested on Oct 2nd and had a BFN and I am not testing until this friday Oct.9th nless the witch gets me before that! I am already overdue for AF, so we will see! I doubt it. Babydust to everyone!


----------



## bbhopes

Megg have you noticed that a lot of the people who do these lists end up pregnant shortly afterwards? Hope it happens for you too!! I did a listing like this on another forum a while back and you'd think it would be all good feedback, but damn if there's not a lot of coo coos out there. (on the other forum!!! everyone here seems really supportive) :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Megg33k

bbhopes said:


> Megg have you noticed that a lot of the people who do these lists end up pregnant shortly afterwards? Hope it happens for you too!! I did a listing like this on another forum a while back and you'd think it would be all good feedback, but damn if there's not a lot of coo coos out there. (on the other forum!!! everyone here seems really supportive) :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thanks! I hope so too!

I have noticed! Don't think I didn't take that into consideration! LOL In fact, almost everyone who's run one lately has turned up preggo... and I intend for SarahMelissa to get her :bfp: in my thread! So, that's gotta be a good sign, right? FX'd!

I wish I could put a :bfp: next to everyone on my list! :)


----------



## NewYearNewMe

I love it how there are more than twice as many :bfp: than :witch:

We should rename it Megg's lucky thread!

I hope you do get your :bfp: this cycle Megg :dust:


----------



## MummyMagic

Wow, I can't believe how many BFPs we've got already in this thread! It does wonders for the PMA! xx


----------



## ~Hope

Hey Megg - put me down for the :witch: she arrived yesterday.

I think I might be out for the next cycle too - just been to the DRs because yesterday for the first time in my life I took a day of work for period pains. I need to have an internal and maybe a scan to see what's going on down there :blush:


----------



## BizyBee

Well, I have a tentative :bfp:!!! :yipee:

I thought the trigger shot wasn't leaving my system and I was getting false positives, but my lines are getting slightly darker (and the shot should be gone by now)! I'm really hoping this one sticks as I can't deal with another early loss. I have bloodwork tomorrow and Friday to confirm. FX I'll be back posting that it is definite....


----------



## grneyednurse

Wowwwwwww this is the lucky thread! Yay


----------



## Megg33k

I think everything is updated! Congrats to tentative :bfp:s!

I'll update and stalk tomorrow again! :) 

SO MUCH LUCK!

Thanks for the :bfp: wishes! I need them! :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Felt a little nausea when I got up this morning but then I'm telling myself its from whatever bug/flu I had since the weekend, even though I didn't feel nausea the whole time even at my worst... too afraid to get my hopes up...


----------



## Megg33k

~Hope - Almost forgot... Sorry to hear, sweets! :hugs: I hope all is well!!! My thoughts are with you, and I'm available if you need to talk!

Aaisrie - Sounds promising.. let's add your :bfp: ASAP!


----------



## Aaisrie

Megg I can't test for another... 2 weeks or something ridiculous!! With my DD I got morning sick literally from the day I conceived, it was creepy!!


----------



## Rabbittchild

No June bug for me, if I'm lucky enough to get a bfp my edd would be early July. 

Have had to push back my testing date to the 23rd too.


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ My testing date is 23rd but my EDD is June 29th?


----------



## Rabbittchild

Hmm that's odd, wonder why pregnology is telling me 1st/2nd July? Weird.


----------



## Aaisrie

Unless it's because of cycle length? My LMP was 17th Sept (although it should have been 9th, damn MMC) so maybe that's why? I'm on 33 day cycle


----------



## Rabbittchild

Ah that might be why, my lmp was 17th September too but am unsure of cycle length as this is my second cycle off bcp. I think it was calculating it from ov date. Oh well! I will keep my FX'd for you :dust:


----------



## Aaisrie

Ahhh right ok :) Fxed for you too!!! You never know we could end up both BFP and having our kids on the same day lol


----------



## Rabbittchild

Aaisrie said:


> Ahhh right ok :) Fxed for you too!!! You never know we could end up both BFP and having our kids on the same day lol

Lol that would be cool. Am just hoping I catch my egg. Dh called me "preggers" this morning but I feel that's tempting fate. Good luck to you, hope you feel a bit better today x


----------



## JLove84

:growlmad:Witch got me. I'm out. Good luck ladies! I'll be in the pumpkin patch, and on the Nov. testing thread, if I can find one.


----------



## ~Hope

Megg33k said:


> ~Hope - Almost forgot... Sorry to hear, sweets! :hugs: I hope all is well!!! My thoughts are with you, and I'm available if you need to talk!

Thanks Megg - I'm just trying to stay calm and will wait and see what the tests reveal.


----------



## RchlSmly

Hey Megg, an update from me! No :witch: yet but also :bfn:
So not sure what is happening with me this cycle!
Dont feel like i'm due, but also dont feel like i'm pregnant! So i'm lost and confused on this months because I know I ovulated around cd30-32 so not sure at all!
Will update again if anything changes.

Congratulations to all you lovely ladies who have gotten their :bfp: this month and condolences to all who has had a visit from the :witch: or unfortunately lost their bean!! :hugs:

Rachel xoxox


----------



## grneyednurse

Megg put me down for the witch...she got me today


----------



## Megg33k

Nurse - OH NO! It was supposed to be your cycle! :hugs: You want me to kick her for you?

Sorry to all the ladies struck by the :witch:

Rchl - Not out till the :witch: shows... hoping you get a :bfp: instead!

Rabittchild - I'm not removing you over a day or two into July. Who doesn't deliver until their due date? C'mon, really! You still get to be a JuneBug!

~Hope - I'm sure everything will be okay. :hugs:


----------



## Rabbittchild

Megg33k said:


> Rabittchild - I'm not removing you over a day or two into July. Who doesn't deliver until their due date? C'mon, really! You still get to be a JuneBug!

Megg you're so sweet - I would have missed my green sparkly JuneBug sig - i'll keep in until I know what's going on :-D

congrats to those that got :bfps: that's awesome and :hugs: to those with AF and who's beans didn't stick this time x x x x x


----------



## gina8177

Could you put me down for October 25th?

Lots of baby dust to all those TTC!


----------



## tonyamanda

Megg im 12dpo please put me down for......... :bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mossip

tonyamanda said:


> Megg im 12dpo please put me down for......... :bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats hun xx


----------



## kstancook

I think I just know ovulated on Mon or Tues, please move me from the 6th to the 19th!! Thanks!


----------



## Josiejo

I noticed that you have got my :bfp: announced at the end of September which was absolutely true. However, devastating news ladies ....... I had emergency surgery on Monday. I lost my baby and my left fallopian tube .... it was ectopic!!!! My tube had ruptured and I was bloody lucky I was in hospital at the time or I wouldn't be here today.

Very, very sad. We sent some balloons into the sky today with messages for our baby :angel: and just trying to take one day at a time.

We are going to try again but will obviously have to wait a few months. We will try again in December.

Good luck ladies ..... will keep popping in to be nosey if that's ok?

Jo xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Jo that's awful, I'm glad you are ok and I hope you get a BFP when you start trying again


----------



## mossip

Josiejo said:


> I noticed that you have got my :bfp: announced at the end of September which was absolutely true. However, devastating news ladies ....... I had emergency surgery on Monday. I lost my baby and my left fallopian tube .... it was ectopic!!!! My tube had ruptured and I was bloody lucky I was in hospital at the time or I wouldn't be here today.
> 
> Very, very sad. We sent some balloons into the sky today with messages for our baby :angel: and just trying to take one day at a time.
> 
> We are going to try again but will obviously have to wait a few months. We will try again in December.
> 
> Good luck ladies ..... will keep popping in to be nosey if that's ok?
> 
> Jo xx

Aww hun im so sorry. Thats awful. Stay strong love. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
xx


----------



## BizyBee

:bfp: confirmed!!! :yipee:

I had blood work done today and I am officially pregnant! I am having bloods done again on Friday to be sure my HCG level is rising. Fingers crossed that this one is super sticky! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Awe Josie, I just saw your post. I'm sorry hun. :hugs:

Also sending hugs to the girls who were visited by the awful :witch:... :hugs:


----------



## mossip

BizyBee said:


> :bfp: confirmed!!! :yipee:
> 
> I had blood work done today and I am officially pregnant! I am having bloods done again on Friday to be sure my HCG level is rising. Fingers crossed that this one is super sticky! xx

Yey congrats hun :) xx


----------



## KA92

hey just found out today im also pregnant

congrats to everyone

and josijo im so sorry :( big hug for you

xxx


----------



## mossip

KA92 said:


> hey just found out today im also pregnant
> 
> congrats to everyone
> 
> and josijo im so sorry :( big hug for you
> 
> xxx

congrats hun :) xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Congrats BizyBee and KA92!!


----------



## meldmac

The :witch: got me bah


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to the new :bfp:s! Lucky, lucky thread!!!

Josie - I am so sorry! It's always hard, but always worse when you lose more than just your angel. I wish you all the luck in your months of TTC to come! :hugs: If you ever need an ear, you can always find me here.

Updates coming soon! I'm headed out the door for a bit... but will be done before I go to bed tonight. It's only 11pm here... and I don't really sleep! :)


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hi megg,
Please add me to ur lucky liSt!!! My testing will be next week sometime 14th onward I reckon - -i'll just keep testing til AF arrives (hope not) thanks for running this thread + ur kindness + positivity on b+b - its appreciated! Xx clee xx


----------



## pandv

Hi Megg


Could you add me to the list please? I'll be POAS on the 19th

Thanks


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, Cleeby! :hugs: I've got you added!

All updates are done... stalking will commence soon! :)


----------



## Tudor Rose

scrap me off im no longer ttc :(


----------



## Crypto1976

I am out this month. I thought it was our month.

Off for CD3 and SA over the next week and cycle 2 of clomid... good luck ladies for those still waiting. XXX


----------



## WannaB

Crypto1976 said:


> I am out this month. I thought it was our month.
> 
> Off for CD3 and SA over the next week and cycle 2 of clomid... good luck ladies for those still waiting. XXX

Bugger, bugger, bugger!:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Megg throw lots of luck my way - still nauseous this morning but I'm convinced it's because I wasn't well, you know a lot about charts. I just started temping this morning but my temp seems way too low for a normal temp, is it normal to be low first thing in the morning.. like lower than a normal body temp lol?


----------



## E&L's mummy

i cnat get piccies up!!!!! stupid computer.

tentative :bfp: for me please this morning


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ Fxed for you!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

ok after some stalking thro the gallery i reckon mine is a bit darker than Debs superdrug one on page 10. please stick little one.


----------



## Aaisrie

Hmmm couldn't see any on page 10... unless I'm looking in the wrong place!! But it sounds v hopeful!!


----------



## Caterpiller

Congrats on all the :bfp: s what a truly spectacular run you ladies are having - there must be something in the water!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Caterpiller said:


> Congrats on all the :bfp: s what a truly spectacular run you ladies are having - there must be something in the water!

I'll bottle it if you like and send it out?? :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

Aaisrie said:


> Hmmm couldn't see any on page 10... unless I'm looking in the wrong place!! But it sounds v hopeful!!

dont know if im allowed to put a link up


----------



## WishUponAStar

Congratulations to all of the BFPs!
Please could you put me down for October 12th? :)


----------



## Rabbittchild

I'm still on for a June bug! Edd is now 29th June! Yay for ff giving me my cross hairs. Now I just need the bfp


----------



## RchlSmly

Hi Megg - still no period still :bfn: dont know what is happening! I'm now 1 day overdue and no sign of her arriving either, no cramps no spotting nothing! So not sure what to think at the moment.

Congratulations to all that have had their :bfp: and a huge congrats to my friend lili24 who has just had the all clear from her docs after a very nasty scare! 

Rachel xoxox


----------



## PalmerWife

Hi there, was due for the ol hag tuesday, due to lack of patience tested monday but bfn. Will test saturday if she is still a no show. Prayin hard :)


----------



## sma1588

so im supposed to test 2morrow but i still think im going to get a not pregnant on my test. i was cramping for like almost a work week straight but nothing now. i felt like i was going to start any day when that was happening, along with that i had sore bbs and not so much now, im wondering whats going on. my last cycle started on the 8th of last month. if i dont get it this time im going to take a test 1 time a week untill either pos. or AF shows up. lets all hope she doesnt show up. last time i stopped the angus cactus i started with in a few days this time...nothing happend now i dont know if i should of kept taking it or not


----------



## Mrs_N

testing date of the 15th for me - 12dpo or there abouts. 
My first tww since April so I am excited!!


----------



## RchlSmly

Hey girls, update from me, the :witch: has got me. I think!
i've just spent the last 2 hours in major tears. really dont think i'm cut up for all this heartache. so might spend my time away from baby and bump. 

thanks

rachel xoxox


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry about that nasty :witch: girls....


Congrats on the new :bfp:'s!


----------



## nb1984

The :witch: got me this morning, so I am off to the Halloween Humpers! Good luck everyone! xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Feeling even more nauseous today. BFN but I expected that - I know I'm not meant to test yet!! I'm anywhere between 5 - 8DPO.... god damn body wish I knew when you O this month...


----------



## Megg33k

Ok, girls! I'm back! Glad to see more :bfp:! Sorry about the :witch: for some of you!

:dust: and :hugs: to all!

Edit: Stalking will happen before bed, unless my computer hates me again! If you haven't updated, please do!

*Stalking List*

surreysharon
kevbaby27
livbaybee1
Angelmommy
Tass
pinkandfluffy
emzdreamgirl
hopebaby3
Asta
MS.ANGELIAH
Loopyloo30
Mommie2Be08
APBTlover
Cbah&co
manchester1
BlueberryB
lisalou31
Crypto1976
UKmum
Mama4
DragonMummy - Just curious on how to note this for you, hun... It's not that I don't already stalk you within an inch of your life! :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

How are you today Megg?


----------



## Megg33k

I'm okay, hun! Thanks! :flower: My temp dropped a little today, and then I had O pains from the opposite ovary of CD16... so, thinking I had another dual ov month. That would be great, but it also pretty well confirms my low progesterone theory. So, I started my progesterone cream today. Hoping this helps to fix my LP defect! YAY for being my own F.S., right?! :)

How are you? Hope all is well!


----------



## -Linn-

megg u do sound like a FS... good for you as it takes forever til the real FSs help u or do anything :) best of luck u will get a BFP soon!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Megg33k said:


> I'm okay, hun! Thanks! :flower: My temp dropped a little today, and then I had O pains from the opposite ovary of CD16... so, thinking I had another dual ov month. That would be great, but it also pretty well confirms my low progesterone theory. So, I started my progesterone cream today. Hoping this helps to fix my LP defect! YAY for being my own F.S., right?! :)
> 
> How are you? Hope all is well!

What's FS?? lol sorry, I'm fairly new to BnB! I'm revelling in my nausea but trying not to revel too much in case it is't anything. I just started temping - still have to get a proper BBT thermometer but wanted to get a rough idea before I got one! It is V addictive!!! Plus I realised an app on my phone has a section for recording your temp for bbt so that makes it worse!!! 

So you have more of a chance of being pregnant because of two O? Or does it have negative effects too?


----------



## Megg33k

-Linn- said:


> megg u do sound like a FS... good for you as it takes forever til the real FSs help u or do anything :) best of luck u will get a BFP soon!!!

Aww! Thanks, hun! :hugs: My real FS was rubbish. So, I don't have a choice. I'd love to do this for a living... but med school and whatnot. I'd be without a career until I was... ugh, what would that be?... uhm... 38-ish? I have an associates... would need another 6 yrs of school + internship (is that what it's called?) and residency... definitely about 10 years, and I'm already 28. *sighs*

I really do appreciate it though. I need a vote of confidence, as I feel pretty alone in all of this. :flower:


----------



## -Linn-

I think you are doing great, you seem to have all the knowledge, if it is sometihng you'd like to do it does not matter how old you will be by the time you are done.... loving the job that you do is priceless :) I'm now 26 and a stay at home mum since I had my daughter so once my baby is bigger I will have to start again, I know it is hard but I'm sure it can be done. 

Aaisrie - FS means Fertility Specialist :) I didn't understand anything when I first joined this forum so no worries!


----------



## bbhopes

Megg :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Aaisrie said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm okay, hun! Thanks! :flower: My temp dropped a little today, and then I had O pains from the opposite ovary of CD16... so, thinking I had another dual ov month. That would be great, but it also pretty well confirms my low progesterone theory. So, I started my progesterone cream today. Hoping this helps to fix my LP defect! YAY for being my own F.S., right?! :)
> 
> How are you? Hope all is well!
> 
> What's FS?? lol sorry, I'm fairly new to BnB! I'm revelling in my nausea but trying not to revel too much in case it is't anything. I just started temping - still have to get a proper BBT thermometer but wanted to get a rough idea before I got one! It is V addictive!!! Plus I realised an app on my phone has a section for recording your temp for bbt so that makes it worse!!!
> 
> So you have more of a chance of being pregnant because of two O? Or does it have negative effects too?Click to expand...

Oops! Didn't see this, hun! Sorry! LOL

Linn is right about FS being fertility specialist. I wish I had a BBT app on my phone! My phone doesn't do apps though. My next one will... just a few more months! LOL

Uhm... I COULD have a higher chance of being pregnant with 2 O's. I also have a higher chance of multiples with 2 O's. The downside isn't really because of the 2nd O. The downside is WHY I had a 2nd O. I'll explain!

There was a study conducted with 60 women over the course of a complete menstrual cycle for each. Out of the 60 women, 50 ovulated once, 6 ovulated twice, and 4 didn't ovulate at all. That's 10% that ovulated twice... which is pretty impressive.

However, the women who ovulated twice seem to have low progesterone. After ovulation, progesterone rises, which provides the temperature shift that we see in BBT charting. That rise in progesterone also signals to the ovaries that "the chosen one" LOL... the follicle that matured the most the fastest... has been released and ovulation time is over... thus the other immature follicles just die out! For those of us (like me) with low progesterone, our temp doesn't stay as high as it should because the progesterone doesn't rise properly. The lesser degree of progesterone fails to signal the ovaries about ovulation, and other follicles can then continue to develop and mature. Once mature, they can also be released! 2 ovulations is actually a good thing for TTC... but low progesterone isn't. Even if you conceive, low progesterone can prohibit us from sustaining a pregnancy. So, even if sperm met egg for me and blastocyst implanted... low progesterone would pretty much make it a doomed to fail pregnancy. So, the dual ov is good for chances, but the low progesterone is bad for success!

Anyway, I got my 2nd O in... which pretty much confirms the low progesterone for me... along with the temp dip. Now, I've started the progesterone cream to supplement what I already do make. This should allow me to build a proper uterine lining and supply enough progesterone to support a sticky bean... but not enough progesterone that AF won't come if she should.

So, I'm taking advantage of the positives of low progesterone while trying desperately to combat the negative.. and it's a big negative! LOL So, you definitely don't want to have it just for the 2nd O... but when life gives you lemons! :)

Linn - I know what you say is true! I just don't think I'm prepared to go through med school! LOL I wish I was... and I have confidence that I could. I just don't think I want to. This is the way I like to help. I'm worried that it would jade me to have it as my job and I'd be no better than the rest of the doctors, ya know? :hugs: though! Thanks!

bbhopes - :hugs: back! That was lovely! :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Megg that's really interesting - does that mean you could also have superfetal (not sure the correct name!) kids, it was on the news recently about a lady who concieved her son and 2.5 weeks later, her daughter. So her kids aren't twins just normal siblings born really close together!! Apparently it's really rare but I'm guessing anyone who has... what you have - is there a term for O twice? lol - could have that?


----------



## -Linn-

I understand you are not prepared to go through medical school, takes a lot of discipline which I wouldn't have. But I do believe you would make great FS, you go out of your own way all the time to help all the ladies here in the forum. you seem very patient answering questions and it is very easy to understand your answers. 

i hope the progesterone cream will help. where i come from they prescribe u tablets to insert into your vagina after O to help with your luteal phase, it also contains progesterone. What happened at your FS appointment? Seems like the FS was useless. Like you already said seems like most doctors are. Mine told me I can't have a scan until im 14-15 weeks and asked if i wanted to keep my baby :( Can't believe it really!


----------



## Aaisrie

omg that asked if you wanted to keep it?!

My booking in with my daughter wasn't until I was 14 weeks, the downside was waiting what seemed like forever, the upside - my U/S pics were way better than everyone else because of a few weeks extra growth :D


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, sort of. Superfetal (think it's correct) happens when you conceive once you've already conceived, really. I mean, it can happen closer together than that... and probably still called the same thing... but if it happened to me, chances are my babies would only be a couple of days apart in gestation and would definitely be delivered as twins. Anytime you have non-identical twins, they aren't anything more than normal siblings born at the same time. It's only when a fertilized egg splits to form 2 babies that they are more than siblings really.

Is there a name for it? Uhm.... I don't know! Just searched and apparently, it's called... wait for it... "Multiple Ovulation"! How exciting and original! LOL

The low progesterone is just considered a luteal phase defect... it's not very interesting either. And, not everyone with low progesterone gets to O twice, btw. It's still pretty rare... apparently 5-10% of all cycles. So, I guess I'm a phenomenon! LOL I wouldn't know if it didn't effin' hurt! :)

Edit: I keep missing posts while I post! LOL

Linn - First, that's terrible! What crap! :hugs: I'm so sorry! Second, thanks! :flower: I try to help as best I can, and I try to be as clear as possible. I'm glad it comes across that way.

My FS appointment, eh? Well, we all (the BnB ladies and I) agreed that I should fake a couple of tears for sympathy since I didn't technically meet their requirements on time... but it wasn't really my fault... long story! Anyway, I just got a couple of those "oh look, I have a tear in the corner of my eye, I will wipe it away timidly and 'hope you don't notice' because I don't want to cry in front of you" kinds of things. The woman, instead of feeling bad about my frustration, tells me that I might need to see a psychiatrist to get my emotions in check... they could "get [me] on the right drug combination to control my emotions." Then she tells me how her "average client" is 37. I tell her that I don't want to wait 9 years for kids and she says I'm being defensive and combative. She asked me to tell her about our TTC history and I say (I quote)... "We started trying back in early 2007. We tried for a few months, I can't remember exactly how long... but it was a little while and... " She cuts me off and tells me that there is no right or wrong answer and I'm trying too hard to be precise or specific. I thought I was just answering her question. I told her what was wrong with me, she disagreed, then I kept talking, 15 minutes later she decides I'm right about my diagnosis but now it's HER idea! It was just downhill from there. I'm sure there was more! I have a long thread about it... feel free to look through my threads if you'd like more gory details!

They can give you the vaginal suppositories with progesterone, but they're prescription only. Since I'm alone on this, I don't have that option! LOL Oh well! I think I prefer this route anyway! :)


----------



## Aaisrie

It sucks to be unique for bad stuff doesn't it!!! I really hope this is your time Megg, you really deserve it


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, hun! I hope so too! Same to you! :flower:


----------



## -Linn-

I wish you best of luck, will check out your other thread :) The FS sounds horrible. They should be there to hep and not to put you down some more :(


----------



## Csunshine013

AF showed to this am so on to next cycle

Congratulations to all the ladies who got their BFP and to the ones still to get theirs!


----------



## Aaisrie

Last night and tonight I got heartburn.. the only time I have ever had it in my life was in my last trimester with my DD. I'm hoping it's a good (if annoying!) sign!


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! Hope everyone is well! Still waiting on updates from some... my stalking got cut short by a big dose of SLEEPY! lol

So, I didn't really sleep right last night... my temp dipped further this morning despite my progesterone cream... and I've been nauseous on and off all day... even had a great little episode of dry heaving at a friend's house for no reason this afternoon... felt sicky for a good 3 hours after that too. I don't know what that's about, as I'm only 4dpo. Maybe just wishful thinking! LOL


----------



## WannaB

What does it mean when the circles arnt solid on your chart Meggs?


----------



## trynitey

October 21st for me.


----------



## Megg33k

WannaB - It means the temp was distured somehow... could be "drinking alcohol," "sleep deprived," temped at the wrong time, or checking the 'discard' box! It just means that it might not be accurate! :)

trynitey - I'll add you when I get home! :)


----------



## -Linn-

wow 72 BFPs... congrats to all the ladies who recently had their BFP and some 
:dust: :dust: :dust: to all of you still waiting :)


----------



## Rabbittchild

Aaisrie said:


> Last night and tonight I got heartburn.. the only time I have ever had it in my life was in my last trimester with my DD. I'm hoping it's a good (if annoying!) sign!

Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I feel ILL... the nausea hit properly this morning... it is no longer just "a comfort that I might be pregnant" it's now a hurly hurly grossness!!! Trying desperately to get through a bowl of porridge with lots of sugar to ease it, or at least if I do hurl there is something there to hurl! Still can't test for another... lots of days DAMMIT... I forgot how frustrating the 2WW really is!!!


----------



## Jane1972

:hugs: to Aaisrie looks promising

Megg what a lucky thread you have started Wow!

:dust::dust::dust: to evertone still to test..


----------



## LorettaClaire

okay so i think i got my bfp this morning! tested with a frer and got a very light but def there and def pink line! Guna test again in the morning and hope it gets darker! x


----------



## eclipse

Grats LorettaClaire! :D And can you put me down for testing on the 20th? :D


----------



## fluffyblue

im 28th October x


----------



## kmac625

Lol I've just made the cutoff for June babies now. Megg I need you to change me from the 17th to the 21st...stupid ov'ing late again this cycle.


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats LorettaClaire! :hugs:

Jane - Thanks! I'm trying! :)

Everyone is updated! :hugs:

I figure everyone in Oct is probably still pretty well in for a JuneBug, because most people deliver a little before their due date these days. So, I'm going through the 31st. The warning is just that! LOL


----------



## Mrs_N

7dpo lalalala *drums fingers*


----------



## Rabbittchild

Megg33k said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> megg u do sound like a FS... good for you as it takes forever til the real FSs help u or do anything :) best of luck u will get a BFP soon!!!
> 
> Aww! Thanks, hun! :hugs: My real FS was rubbish. So, I don't have a choice. I'd love to do this for a living... but med school and whatnot. I'd be without a career until I was... ugh, what would that be?... uhm... 38-ish? I have an associates... would need another 6 yrs of school + internship (is that what it's called?) and residency... definitely about 10 years, and I'm already 28. *sighs*
> 
> I really do appreciate it though. I need a vote of confidence, as I feel pretty alone in all of this. :flower:Click to expand...

:hugs: Megg you're amazing, always there with knowledge and a kind word, you're an inspiration and I truly hope you get your bfp soon as you deserve it.


----------



## Rabbittchild

Aaisrie said:


> I feel ILL... the nausea hit properly this morning... it is no longer just "a comfort that I might be pregnant" it's now a hurly hurly grossness!!! Trying desperately to get through a bowl of porridge with lots of sugar to ease it, or at least if I do hurl there is something there to hurl! Still can't test for another... lots of days DAMMIT... I forgot how frustrating the 2WW really is!!!

Feel better soon :flower:


----------



## beadyeyes

How does this thread work?? I'll be testing 19th Oct.


----------



## jess_smurf

can you push me back form the 10th to the 15th i have ov late and dont want to test early 

thanks x


----------



## kstancook

congrats to all the new :bfp: Great Job Megs, you must be very lucky to have this many :bfp: and it is a sign that this is your lucky month!!!


----------



## Megg33k

beadyeyes said:


> How does this thread work?? I'll be testing 19th Oct.

You post that and then I add your name to the 19th! :) It's easy! Welcome!!! :flower: Just don't forget to update me when you test! LOL

Jess - No problem!

Kstancook & Rabbittchild - Thank you! :hugs:

BTW, tested today at 5-6dpo and got a :bfn:... shocking right?! :shy:


----------



## sma1588

well i did my test to day and im not so happy...... it was a neg. but im still not out cuz the old lady hasnt got me yet


----------



## LorettaClaire

I can def now say that 'I AM PREGNANT!'. I'm so excited. Todays test was slightly darker than yesterdays. x x


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats!!


----------



## PalmerWife

Still no sign of the witch... :/ so frustrating waiting!


----------



## hpjagged

I was not on the list, but you can put me down for a :bfp: for yesterday the 10th :D

:dust: for everyone!


----------



## Kailm

I can't resist popping back to see how everyone is doing and WOW! what alot of BFPs, must be a luck thread! Congratulations to those with there BFPs and sending lots of :dust: to those still waiting! FX'd!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, hpjagged! :) That's wonderful!

I will update ASAP!


----------



## Liz2

Beautiful thread!! Congrats to some and Good luck to others. Can you put me down for the 19th?


----------



## debgreasby

Huge congrats to all the new :bfp: 


:hugs: to all those cursed by the :witch:


and finally :dust::dust: to all!!


----------



## Megg33k

Of course I can, Liz! :hugs: I should be waiting till the 19th! LOL


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Megg you are doing a fantastic job of getting rid of these :witch:s and replacing them with lovely :bfp:'s

Can you please have a word with my aunt flo and tell her to sod off for nine months :rofl: 

xxx

:witch:<<<<<<<<<< you are not welcome here!!!


----------



## Jasa1911

Can you add my :bfp: please Megg33k??

:)


----------



## Asolomio

Hi I think I may have ovulated this weekend, so if my temps stay up I will be testing on the 24th Oct.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Holy F**K i think i just got my :bfp: i dont think i believe it just yet though, i will do a FRER tomorrow, but what do you think https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/203383-omg-real.html#post3273806


----------



## trynitey

Congrats SarahMelissa! I hope this is it for you!


----------



## Megg33k

Jasa - Done! :)

Asolomio - Done! :)

NewYearNewMe - Had a talk with her. I've told her how it's gonna be. Hopefully she took me seriously! :)

SarahMelissa!!! - OMFG! :hugs: I freakin' told you that you would get a :bfp: in my thread, didn't I?!?! HA! You can test in the morning... but that's a BIG F*CKIN' POSITIVE! :rofl: Congrats x 1,000,000!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thank you so much Megg :hugs: i think im still in a little bit of shock/denial, i know i should trust it, because i have done a million IC's before and never had anything like that ever, will definately let you know what my FRER says tomorrow :wohoo:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Can I join this thread?


----------



## Megg33k

Of course you can, Pretty Sakura!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Aww thanks!! I will be waiting until the 23 to test. Just to make sure. We will see if I can hold out that long.. I get antsy at 11dpo..:haha:


----------



## xjulesx

Well Done Sarah Mellisa, Im so happy for you, you must be so excited!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

jess_smurf said:


> can you push me back form the 10th to the 15th i have ov late and dont want to test early
> 
> thanks x

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope: When I saw your baby on your forum..I just bust out crying..I hate to see a baby like that..:cry::nope::sad2:


----------



## Lilaala

AF arrived, no JuneBug for me :( She was several days early too! :shrug:

Congratulations to those with BFP's! Good luck and :dust: to the rest of you!


----------



## RubyRainbows

I love all the :bfp:'s! I hope November is a luckly month as well! Congrats girls!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

SarahMelissa said:


> Thank you so much Megg :hugs: i think im still in a little bit of shock/denial, i know i should trust it, because i have done a million IC's before and never had anything like that ever, will definately let you know what my FRER says tomorrow :wohoo:

no way!!!!!! wow :dance: so so so so happy for you hun xxxxx

im in need of a good bump buddy hehehehe


----------



## Megg33k

You should definitely trust it Sarah! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## umm

Meg can you put me down for a big gob smacking :bfp:
I am in total shock just like with my daughter the month I fell we hardly had sex!!! and I all of a sudden wanted to do exercise and get fit! (not like me lol)


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats umm! :hugs: Excellent!


----------



## beachlover1

I cant remamber if I put m y name down in this thread or another for June Bugs...they all seem to merge!! ;-)

can you put me down for a VERY cautious BFP!!!!!

Had a MMC in August and am Sh***ing myself now that it will all happen again! 

Its sooooooooo early by fingers crossed

Good luck to all those other testers! xx


----------



## Megg33k

beachlover1 said:


> I cant remamber if I put m y name down in this thread or another for June Bugs...they all seem to merge!! ;-)
> 
> can you put me down for a VERY cautious BFP!!!!!
> 
> Had a MMC in August and am Sh***ing myself now that it will all happen again!
> 
> Its sooooooooo early by fingers crossed
> 
> Good luck to all those other testers! xx

Congrats, hun! :hugs: Tons of :dust: to a sticky bean for you!

I've stalked and updated some people! Too many :witch:es girls! C'mon! Follow suit here. More :bfp:s!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

meg just had a thought...sarahmelissa has her bfp after running last months thread........i feel a bfp coming your way hun!!! :dance:


----------



## Aaisrie

This 2WW is driving me crazy!!! I think I might go insane!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

E&L's mummy said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Megg :hugs: i think im still in a little bit of shock/denial, i know i should trust it, because i have done a million IC's before and never had anything like that ever, will definately let you know what my FRER says tomorrow :wohoo:
> 
> no way!!!!!! wow :dance: so so so so happy for you hun xxxxx
> 
> im in need of a good bump buddy heheheheClick to expand...

We can definately be bump buddies, i will let you know if my FRER will allow it in the morning :hugs:


----------



## jess_smurf

looks like i got mine this morning hope it sticks x x


----------



## SarahMelissa

jess_smurf said:


> looks like i got mine this morning hope it sticks x x

Congratulations wishing you all the sticky dust in the world :happydance:

And congratulations to all the new :bfp:'s too :wohoo:


----------



## E&L's mummy

SarahMelissa said:


> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> no way!!!!!! wow :dance: so so so so happy for you hun xxxxx
> 
> im in need of a good bump buddy hehehehe
> 
> We can definately be bump buddies, i will let you know if my FRER will allow it in the morning :hugs:Click to expand...

yay!!!!! im sending so much PMA and stickyness your way hun. and if you dont klike the answer on the frer then i have a digi not used here from the lucky box i can send you xxxxxxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

E&L's mummy said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> no way!!!!!! wow :dance: so so so so happy for you hun xxxxx
> 
> im in need of a good bump buddy hehehehe
> 
> We can definately be bump buddies, i will let you know if my FRER will allow it in the morning :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yay!!!!! im sending so much PMA and stickyness your way hun. and if you dont klike the answer on the frer then i have a digi not used here from the lucky box i can send you xxxxxxxClick to expand...

:rofl: thank you :hugs: well im off to bed, so will update when i wake up!!!!! OMG i cant wait


----------



## jess_smurf

SarahMelissa said:


> jess_smurf said:
> 
> 
> looks like i got mine this morning hope it sticks x x
> 
> Congratulations wishing you all the sticky dust in the world :happydance:
> 
> And congratulations to all the new :bfp:'s too :wohoo:Click to expand...

FX for you and thanks x x


----------



## Caterpiller

Congrats Jess - this is amazing news - all the best for a happy and healthy nine months for you and the bean, and your OH


----------



## mrphyemma

jess_smurf said:


> looks like i got mine this morning hope it sticks x x

:happydance: All the luck in the world honey xx


----------



## bbhopes

CONGRATS TO EVERYONE!!! SO EXCITED FOR YOU ALL!!! You made me day!
:dust:


----------



## baby dreams

Megg................add me to the BPF list!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Oh my, congrats on all of the :bfp:'s!!! 

Sorry to those who were caught by the nasty :witch: Wishing you luck in the next cycle. :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Oooh! Congrats to the new :bfp:s!!!

Jess - Tons of sticky :dust: coming at you!

babydreams - YAY!

E&L's Mummy - I do hope you're right! I do! My temp dipped a little this morning and I'm terrified now. :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Megg fxed for you!!! Mine dipped yesterday (as you know!) but went even higher than the day before, this morning!


----------



## Amos2009

Fingers crossed Sis!!!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok it is most definately for real, i woke up several times through the night because i would dream it was bfn, then bfp then bfn then bfp, so when i woke up at 2.30am after dreaming bfp, i ran to the toilet and did 2 FRER's both with 2 beautiful pink lines :happydance: i ran back to the bedroom and turned on all the lights and jumped on DH and he was like "WTF are you doing" so i shoved the test in his face and said "look" LMFAO :rofl:


----------



## E&L's mummy

i love it!!


----------



## Megg33k

OMFG Sarah! You're going to be such a fun mom!!! :rofl: I can't wait to see your beautiful baby pics! CONGRATS! I promised you this, didn't I? :hugs:

Aaisrie - Thanks for reminding me! I forget those things when I'm feeling down! :) FX'd for another beautiful baby for you this cycle! :hugs:

Amos - Thanks, sis! :hugs: I wanna join you in the bump club!


----------



## Megg33k

OMFG Sarah! You're going to be such a fun mom!!! :rofl: I can't wait to see your beautiful baby pics! CONGRATS! I promised you this, didn't I? :hugs:

Aaisrie - Thanks for reminding me! I forget those things when I'm feeling down! :) FX'd for another beautiful baby for you this cycle! :hugs:

Amos - Thanks, sis! :hugs: I wanna join you in the bump club!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thank you :hugs: i hope you can join me in 1st tri really soon hunni


----------



## Ava Grace

congratulations sarah melissa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Fxed for your temp to jump up again tomorrow!! And of course the bfp to follow!! x


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Megg33k said:


> OMFG Sarah! You're going to be such a fun mom!!! :rofl: I can't wait to see your beautiful baby pics! CONGRATS! I promised you this, didn't I? :hugs:
> 
> Aaisrie - Thanks for reminding me! I forget those things when I'm feeling down! :) FX'd for another beautiful baby for you this cycle! :hugs:
> 
> Amos - Thanks, sis! :hugs: I wanna join you in the bump club!

 

Megg you are next!! It's definitely your turn now!!! :hugs:


----------



## WannaB

Ha ha Ive been excited for SarahMelissa all over BNB! Im going to add some more woop woop in here too!!! :happydance::happydance: Im so damn stoked she got her beautiful:bfp:! And Im PMing :dust: to Meggs, snail mail is way too slow!:haha:


----------



## kevbaby27

The WITCH arrived! She was 7 days late though! I'm out! Congrats if you have BFP - Good luck if you havent tested yet! x x


----------



## Aaisrie

Megg you are awful for getting me addicted to stuff!! I clicked that 2ww symptoms link in your sig... omg new addiction!! lol I have a CRAZY amount of saliva going on - I feel like I could save the world from drought right now!!!


----------



## Megg33k

LOL Aaisrie! My bad! I love it there!

WannaB - Thanks! Snail Mail is too slow!

KevBaby - Sorry about your :witch:! :hugs: Onward and upward to next cycle!


----------



## trynitey

Sorry that the witch showed Kevbaby.


----------



## Aaisrie

Megg I love it! I didn't know until today that increased saliva was a preg symptom LOL I didn't have it with DD so I'm hopeful it means something!


----------



## MrsCrabs

well i am tentatively annoucning my :bfp: i tested and got 1-2 weeks just hoping its the real deal after the d&c last month so will confirm with the doc and see if we are a go :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

Tentative CONGRATS, MrsCrabs! :hugs:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Congrats Mrs Crabs!!!!:flow:


----------



## MrsCrabs

thanks gils im trying not to get excited yet (its hard) but we shall see what happens.


----------



## kstancook

Well the :witch: got me tonite....good luck to the rest of the girls and hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

What?! That is too soon!! I am sorry kstan!!:hugs:


----------



## kstancook

Pretty Sakura said:


> What?! That is too soon!! I am sorry kstan!!:hugs:

6 day luteal phase that cant be good...


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Has that happened before?!


----------



## kstancook

Pretty Sakura said:


> Has that happened before?!

1st cycle off BCP?!?!


----------



## trynitey

I'm sorry kstancook!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry to hear about your :witch:, kstancook! :( You sure it's her?


----------



## Megg33k

Ok, girls... faint :bfp: for me this morning.... VERY FAINT! VERY TENTATIVE! Pics in my journal! I'm updating cautiously!


----------



## Kates1122

whoop whoop megg!!!


----------



## vkj73

Megg33k said:


> Ok, girls... faint :bfp: for me this morning.... VERY FAINT! VERY TENTATIVE! Pics in my journal! I'm updating cautiously!

holy crap!!!! very excited for you. please keep us posted.

btw, i haven't seen that kind of hpt before. what does the blue color on the right mean?

and we're breathing...

:hugs: & :kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

The blue on the right is just part of the well that the pee goes in. It's that color from the beginning! LOL


----------



## vkj73

Megg33k said:


> The blue on the right is just part of the well that the pee goes in. It's that color from the beginning! LOL

it is faint, but i see it.

love the "inverse" negative btw.

you're a total brainiac, aren't you? :coffee:
:thumbup:

sticky :dust: sticky :dust: sticky :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

LOL! I guess it's the negative... but I like inverse better! It is inverted colors that make it a negative! :) Happy to hear that you can see it though! :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

So fucking excited for you right now, my fingers are soooooooo tightly crossed, OMG we can be bump buddies!!!

Oops i thought i posted this in your journal LOL pregnancy brian for me already it seems :rofl:


----------



## sar35

OMG Megg, congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sar35

thats the luck of running these threads first sarahmelissa now you! everyone will be queuing up to run them .......well done Megg xx


----------



## -Linn-

megg thats awesome, huge congrats.... will have a look in the gallery now to see your pic :happydance: loads of sticky :dust: :dust: :dust: for you, how many DPO are you?


----------



## MrsCrabs

omg huge congrats megg.


----------



## Mrs_N

wow, so many BFPs!!
huge congrats to everyone :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Megg I TOLD you your temp dip didn't mean anything yesterday!!!! Congrats honey. I did an IC this morning (my POAS addiction was driving me crazy) I had done a superdrug yesterday and hidden it (didn't want OH to know until it's a BFP lol) and I lifted it to throw it out and it's a BFP... but I don't know if it happened in the time limit or not so I'm gonna have to wait until tomorrow to test again properly!! DAMMIT!! I hope I'm joining you!! :D


----------



## Megg33k

-Linn- said:


> megg thats awesome, huge congrats.... will have a look in the gallery now to see your pic :happydance: loads of sticky :dust: :dust: :dust: for you, how many DPO are you?

It's actually in my journal instead of the gallery! I'm only 7-8dpo! I'm scared it won't stick! :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Sending major sticky vibes to you Megg, have faith!!


----------



## Manda

Congratulations to all the ladies with a :bfp:. 
I'll be testing on the 28th October and hoping for my :bfp:.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, I'm trying! It's scarier to see that 2nd line than to not know! I just want it to stay... oh, please! :)


----------



## Twinmad

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!! :happydance: we're going to beat the record breaking September thread YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Megg33k said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> megg thats awesome, huge congrats.... will have a look in the gallery now to see your pic :happydance: loads of sticky :dust: :dust: :dust: for you, how many DPO are you?
> 
> It's actually in my journal instead of the gallery! I'm only 7-8dpo! I'm scared it won't stick! :(Click to expand...

yes lol I already figured that now too after searching the gallery in vein, i cant read :wacko: i saw the pic it looks good, i was getting lines like that at 8-9 dpo. are you gonna keep testing? I tested every day, didnt mean to but couldn't stay away from the sticks. Fingers crossed its a very sticky one. I can imagine you are scared I felt that way too and thought I should have never tested early. But when you are a POASaholic... cant help it. I will keep checking your journal for the progress. Keep taking your progesterone cream :)


----------



## AlwaysWaiting

I'm out. Witch got me this morning :( my name is under the 10th. Congrats to all with your BFPs! And Baby Dust to all who haven't tested yet! 

P.S I really dislike her!


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: to all who are out this month...

Congrats on our newest :bfp:'s, especially our thread host Megg! Hope you all have sticky beans...


----------



## E&L's mummy

:wohoo: i sooo totally knew it meg. major sticky vibes for you my lovely. sooo happy for you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs A

Go sarah melissa and megg good luck girlies!! :) x


----------



## PalmerWife

That is awesome Megg!!! Im so happy for you. I just ask one thing...since you are moving on to the prego group...will you pllllease do this thread again...apparently you are good luck :)

btw, the :witch: got me this month. I was under the 9th. next month WILL be my month!


----------



## Jane1972

Hi Megg
You so deserve a sticky bean you have been so lucky for so many of us. On a selfish note really pleased you will be in 1st tri as your knowledge is awsome.

Lots of Baby dust to everyone who has got a BFP:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


& lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: to those that the witch got


----------



## Missy86

woohoo Megg, so happy for you xx


----------



## Tulip

Hey meggs.... I didn't put my name on the list as I keep jinxing myself and never reaching test date without :witch: showing up!

Can you put me in as a very-tentative BFP for today (13th) please?

Luv ya! xz


----------



## Lownthwaite

No af yet! 2 days late!! 

Will keep you posted! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> Hey meggs.... I didn't put my name on the list as I keep jinxing myself and never reaching test date without :witch: showing up!
> 
> Can you put me in as a very-tentative BFP for today (13th) please?
> 
> Luv ya! xz


EEP! OMG! :hugs: So excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Aww, congratulations tulip!!!:flow:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Stupid witch got me -so I am out!

Lots of wonderful ladies in here getting their BFP's too ,what fun you'll all have in first tri -I am so jealous.
Best wishes to you all, praying for sticky beans for everyone and H&H 9 months ahead.

Hopefully catch you's up next month PMA PMA PMA

Right now going to enjoy being a Halloween Humper yeah!!!!

xx


----------



## DeeTTC

The witch got me real good this cycle on the 12th....:cry:


----------



## kstancook

tulip said:


> hey meggs.... I didn't put my name on the list as i keep jinxing myself and never reaching test date without :witch: Showing up!
> 
> Can you put me in as a very-tentative bfp for today (13th) please?
> 
> Luv ya! Xz

yeah congrats!!!!


----------



## maratobe

no AF yet she is 4 days late and i feel pregnant lol but dont wanna test yet lol!!
congrats to every one who got their BFP!!!!


----------



## MrsCrabs

edit - i dont know what the hell my body is doing. will update once i know


----------



## Tulip

Ok after a decent line with fmu this morning you can remove my tentative. Fancyanother bump buddy?! xxx


----------



## WishUponAStar

Congratulations Megg!
So I finally bit the bullet and tested yesterday afternoon. i got my :bfp: !! 
My name is under October 12th, please could you change it?
Lots of hugs to everyone x x x


----------



## bbhopes

congrats all!!!!!!! keep them coming!!! WOO HOO making my day's and that saying something!!! thank you so much!!!! KEEP THE BFP's coming!!!!! COuld you guys spare us testers some :dust: ???


----------



## xkissyx

AF for me.... damn thes silly hormones


----------



## Kates1122

:bfp: for me!!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Oh my gosh katie!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kates1122

thankyou!!


----------



## missy123

right i want in on the magic :happydance: im due AF on 31st of october :thumbup:

so thrilled for all the ladies who got their bfps :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Fly

Oh my!!

So many BFPs!

I'm really excited and happy for you all. 

And dead jealous!!

Hope I'll be joining you on the 27th Oct!


----------



## Tulip

Kates1122 said:


> :bfp: for me!!!

OMG!!! Congratulations Kate!
Did I or did I not say that we would be STORMING the 1st Tri board this month. Go BFPers!

And babydust to all those that remain xxxxxxx


----------



## Someday-Baby

You can count me in too! I just tested today after a very strange AF, 2 dark red lines on a First Responce! Fertilityfriend gave me a due date of June 20th! This is our first pregnancy, it was out first cycle TTC!


----------



## Willynilly

Can you please put me down for October 18th? Thanks!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm feeling down tonight, like it's all in my head. The nausea has eased off, although the over salivation has gotten worse I just feel like it's not going to happen this month. I've peed on more sticks than I care to remember and aside from one thin dark line which I didn't see until after the time limit I feel like it's all just a dream, a dream out of reach. Perhaps this just isn't my time.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi Megg (huge congrats by the way!:yipee:)

Could you put me as a tentative :bfp: too :happydance: I have a definate line on a FRER but I want to wait until I am officially LATE until I admit what it really its :cloud9:

p.s. thanks for having a quiet word with my aunt flo :hugs:


----------



## WannaB

Oooo big woohooo's when I woke up this morning, Kates you rogue!!!! And you thought you were out blah!!!!:happydance: Well done!!!!!:hugs: And Megg is Preg yeharrrrrr!!!!!!!!!:happydance: I need a little emoticon that can do cartwheels!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:Congrats to all the beautiful bfps!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi Megg, please can you put me down for testing on 30/10 as AF got me very early last time!!!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! How much I missed!!

Katie!!! - WTF? I told you! CONGRATS! *jumps up and down* OMG!!! YAY! :cloud9:

Congrats also to:

NewYearNewMe 
Someday-Baby 
Tulip (officially)
WishUponAStar
Bella's Mamma


So many :bfp:s! That's great!!!

Tulip - I'd love another bump buddy... but I'm worried I won't get to stick around. Did another cheap test today to feed the POAS addiction and if there's a line it's the most pathetic line ever! So, I'm a bit concerned. But, hoping above all hope that it was a bum test?


----------



## kstancook

Megg33k said:


> OMG! How much I missed!!
> 
> Katie!!! - WTF? I told you! CONGRATS! *jumps up and down* OMG!!! YAY! :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats also to:
> 
> NewYearNewMe
> Someday-Baby
> Tulip (officially)
> WishUponAStar
> Bella's Mamma
> 
> 
> So many :bfp:s! That's great!!!
> 
> Tulip - I'd love another bump buddy... but I'm worried I won't get to stick around. Did another cheap test today to feed the POAS addiction and if there's a line it's the most pathetic line ever! So, I'm a bit concerned. But, hoping above all hope that it was a bum test?

Ahh Meggs, this postitive, I will pray that your bean sticks!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jane1972

Megg 3 days after my BFP with clearblue I did a cheap test, cost me a fortune as had to do 2 other test to confirm BFP after it said negative. Bum test & false economy for us POAS addicts!

:hugs: Jane


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Jane! Gives me hope! :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Hang in there babes still early days and some cheapies suck. FXXX for a sticky bean.


----------



## trynitey

Congrats to all the BFP's!

I tested today b/c I'm cramping so bad, but I'm only 8dpo... so as suspected, even if I WAS pregnant, BFN!


----------



## RedRose19

im gonna test 2mor... so nervous... does anyone know what your cm sud be if your preg?? im 10 dpo and so nervous about testing :( i have lots of symptoms thought.. shooting pain in bbs sick today, headaches dizzy.. 
ill update you 2mor :D


----------



## muncho

babyhopes10 said:


> im gonna test 2mor... so nervous... does anyone know what your cm sud be if your preg?? im 10 dpo and so nervous about testing :( i have lots of symptoms thought.. shooting pain in bbs sick today, headaches dizzy..
> ill update you 2mor :D

good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Ratfink

Eeeek! This is all so exciting :happydance: Congrats to everyone who has got their BFP so far. Only 1 day and 9 hours til I get to test...not that I'm counting or anything!!


----------



## Mrs A

Kates1122 said:


> :bfp: for me!!!

Hey girl BIGGGGGG congrats xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I expect to see some :bfp:s out of you testers, ASAP! Hell, I hope to see a good one from myself. Hubs has convinced me that it doesn't matter what any test says yet, because it's too early to be testing anyway. So, + or - means nothing right now, and I'm definitely pregnant. So, since I like his answer, that's what I'm going with!

As requested earlier:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## maratobe

im in limbo megg! 5 days late but negetive test!! hopefully i can update in a few more days!
congrats girls!!!! lots of BFPs!!!!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

FX for you maratobe!!! Hope you post back with your :bfp:!!


----------



## Kates1122

Someday-Baby said:


> You can count me in too! I just tested today after a very strange AF, 2 dark red lines on a First Responce! Fertilityfriend gave me a due date of June 20th! This is our first pregnancy, it was out first cycle TTC!

that's my due date that ff gave me too!


----------



## Kates1122

sakura, i love your thing in your siggy!


----------



## bbhopes

WOW I'm overwhelmed at all the BFP's this month and so very happy to see everyone getting them. CONGRATULATIONS!! You area all making my days happier!! I however am out for this month. (I was down for the 12th and 14th Megg) Whoever said the witch was dead was wrong she found me. I'm really going to need your support in the coming weeks!! My son passed a year ago on the 27th. :dust: to all testers!!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Kates1122 said:


> sakura, i love your thing in your siggy!



Thank you, I hope to replace it with the one you have sometime soon!! Nicole made it, she's pretty creative!! Really happy you got your :bfp: !!


----------



## Caterpiller

I'm out sweetie


----------



## Tulip

Oh Cate I'm sorry :( It *must* be your turn soon.

Megg - OH is right, it's still too early for you to be testing you mad cow - you ARE pregnant. Sticky sticky dust to you xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip - Says you with a + on CD26! LOL That's a bit early, isn't it?! LMFAO! :hugs:

Kate - I've cried for a bit now hearing that! I don't want to update you. Heard about mightyspu too! I seriously cried my eyes out for you both! GUTTED! Crying again just typing this! I'd give up my :bfp: in a second if you girls could have it!!! Without hesitation! Love you, honey! :hugs:

bbhopes - I'm always here if you need me!

I'll update tomorrow. I'm too sad and tired to do it tonight! :(


----------



## Aaisrie

BFN today... PMA out the window...


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I'm out.


----------



## Megg33k

Aaisrie - It's not over till the :witch: shows! PMA! :hugs: Trust me.. "I'm feel out" can be a preg symptom!!! Keep your head up!

Fran - Sorry to hear it! I know you're not much of a hugs or PMA kind of girl... so I won't. But I want to! :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Megg it just feels futile... Why do we do this to ourselves! I swear if I pee on one more stick I'm gonna turn into one!!


----------



## Willynilly

I'm soooo happy to find this group...been ttc for 6 months and don't really have anyone to talk to about it. DH just doesn't "get" why I am obsessing over every little symptom and POAS so early. So far, two chemical pregnancies. 

I am praying so hard for this month to be it for us. I have all the symptoms and temp keeps rising but tested today at 14 dpo...BFN. I just about couldn't go to work I was so upset. Sitting here in a fog, as I feel like this will never happen. Sorry to be so negative - it is just nice to let it spill out.

On the flip side, I don't even know any of you- and I'm literally crying here at my desk while reading all about your BFPs! So happy for all of you. And to ladies who already greeted AF, your time will come...oooh, don't you hate when people say that?! no, really - I'm wishing peace and contentment for you as you try again soon.

one more thing (sorry, if I am not posting in the correct forum, as I'm new to this), everyone seems to be asking us lately if we want to have kids and if so when. A complete stranger just asked me that at a wedding this past weekend. wth?! it almost brought me to tears again. "when i CAN have children...that's when I'll have them!" moron. sorry, I'm hoping this hostility is hormones. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_N

:bfn: today at 12dpo, but no :witch: yet


----------



## NG09

10 dpo, no :witch: lots of symptoms, tested last night but BFN coz I tested too early!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Officially un-tentative'ing my :bfp:! EEP!

It's Still Faint... 

FRER's don't lie!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

FRERs definitely don't lie, posted my comment on your test thread!!:yipee:


----------



## readyforbaby

Congrats to the new BFPs!! Wow, what a lot for a month :) it is about time! As for me, I think the cycle was a bust... even with the trigger shot I don't think I ovulated (which frustrates me because I usually O without it). Argh :growlmad: However, my nipples are extremely tender but that could just be because of the shot. My temps are not going up. So confused. Hope by some miracle I still have a chance this month. Will keep you posted!

:dust:


----------



## Jane1972

readyforbaby said:


> Congrats to the new BFPs!! Wow, what a lot for a month :) it is about time! As for me, I think the cycle was a bust... even with the trigger shot I don't think I ovulated (which frustrates me because I usually O without it). Argh :growlmad: However, my nipples are extremely tender but that could just be because of the shot. My temps are not going up. So confused. Hope by some miracle I still have a chance this month. Will keep you posted!
> 
> :dust:

Will keep my Fx for you.X


----------



## Mrs_N

:witch: is here, bring on cycle #8!


----------



## tryingtochill

BFP confirmed by doctor...ladies who are still TTC, hang in there. it took me over a year and it felt like it would never happen but it will!! stay strong and be patient and keep using the CBFM!


----------



## texaswife2006

The witch finally got me... 4 days late :(


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Please add me on 30/10 to test!!xx


----------



## Megg33k

First, Congrats to tryingtochill! Good luck with trying to chill in 1st Tri... I'm freaking out every 10 mins. I hope you're better at it than I am! :hugs:

Second, I'm going to be offline all weekend probably. No updates since last night will be done until Monday. I'm running late already, and I just can't seem to get through it yet! I will be back though. I'm going to see my family, so time online will be hit or miss, mostly miss! My cell # is in my journal if anyone desperately needs me... I can be reached easiest by txt. If I'm slow to answer, my mom hates it when I txt too much... so, yeah. But, it's not a huge issue! I just might have my phone on silent some of the time!

:hugs: all around! Condolences to the girls with :witch:es! :dust: to those waiting to test still! AND, Congrats too all the new (many... looking at you Aaisrie!) :bfp:s I'll miss while I'm gone!

Love y'all!


----------



## Cleo

Hoooooly CRAP!!! Looking at all the BFPs on the first page makes my eyes buggy!! That's got to be a record! What a great month!

Please put me down for Sunday Megg -- the 18th. My chart's looking great this month, and the "girls" are a bit painful so I have high hopes! Have to resist testing before then so my hubby can be there (he's out of town till Sunday) -- maybe we should put bets on if I make it or not! LOL! Damn FRERs are burning a hole in my medicine cabinet!


----------



## trynitey

I'm going to say give me a tentative :bfp:


----------



## Aaisrie

Still haven't got mine yet Megg!! I held off testing today because I moved house today and I couldn't deal with the stress of another BFN... So I might test tomorrow if my frame of mind is better... You keep well this weekend, don't stress, rest up!! x


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Congratulations trynitey !!! Got my fingers crossed for you Aaisrie!!!


----------



## Rabbittchild

Witch got me, am out for this month.
Congrats to all those with BFPS 
:hugs: to those who got caught by the witch and Fx'd for those still waiting to test


----------



## kitten2

:bfp: this morning! I'm not listed on this thread, I got a bit confused by all the different threads this month, but I thought it would be another one to add to the list.:happydance:

Good luck everyone and :dust:
xx


----------



## muncho

Congrats kitten2 x


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to kitten and trynitey! I will update you both and any other news on Monday! :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

BFN today :(


----------



## Ava Grace

:witch: got me this morning :cry: 

Congrats to all the BFP's & lot's of luck to all still waiting xxxxxxx

Bring on next month :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I am so sorry the nasty :witch: got you Ava Grace!!:hugs:

Megg can you add me to the 23rd please mam!:hugs: I'm trying to hold out that long!:haha:


----------



## bbhopes

Have a nice rest Meggs you deserve it!! Congrats to all the BFP girls out there!


----------



## Annamumof2

not testing till 23rd


----------



## Willynilly

Auntie came this AM. boo. CD1 for me!


----------



## vkj73

my dear megg33k,

it's a :bfp: for me on the 17th!!!

good luck girls!!!! sending everyone lots of dust!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Ratfink

Hi Megg, can you put me down for a :bfp: After doing five tests I think I'm finally convinced!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Congratulations ladies!!!:happydance:


----------



## WannaB

Ratfink said:


> Hi Megg, can you put me down for a :bfp: After doing five tests I think I'm finally convinced!

Thank goodness or you would send yourself broke!:lol: Congrats to all the ladies on the beautiful BFP's!:happydance: Anna Im confused not testing till the 23rd but sporting a preg ticker? Did I miss a post?!:wacko::blush:


----------



## wish2bmama

:witch: got me. :cry: Hope to have a bfp for thanksgiving

Contrats to the all of the bfps


----------



## Aaisrie

AF got me this morning a week early :(


----------



## Cleo

Hi Megg! Please put me down for a :bfp: !!! Hope this one sticks! Thanks for starting this lucky thread!


----------



## nicholatmn

WannaB said:


> Ratfink said:
> 
> 
> Hi Megg, can you put me down for a :bfp: After doing five tests I think I'm finally convinced!
> 
> Thank goodness or you would send yourself broke!:lol: Congrats to all the ladies on the beautiful BFP's!:happydance: Anna Im confused not testing till the 23rd but sporting a preg ticker? Did I miss a post?!:wacko::blush:Click to expand...

I second that! lol


----------



## trynitey

No longer tentative :) Got my FOR SURE bfp today


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats girls with :bfp:s! Sorry about the :witch:es! :dust: to the rest!

I'm still updating... it might take some time! LOL

Aaisrie - Shocked and gutted! You sure? :(


----------



## Norris

:witch:got me. :cry:Here's to next month

Contrats to the all of the bfps


----------



## BroodyBecks

Im out girls, the :witch: got me :cry:

Good luck to the rest of you ladies, :dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

WannaB said:


> Ratfink said:
> 
> 
> Hi Megg, can you put me down for a :bfp: After doing five tests I think I'm finally convinced!
> 
> Thank goodness or you would send yourself broke!:lol: Congrats to all the ladies on the beautiful BFP's!:happydance: Anna Im confused not testing till the 23rd but sporting a preg ticker? Did I miss a post?!:wacko::blush:Click to expand...

her ticker says if im pregnant i will be: xxx


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hello girls!

Could you add me to the list please? Got a BFP 2 days ago!!! yay!!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats Bumble-bee! Sorry to my new girls with :witch:es!

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats Bumble-bee! Sorry to my new girls with :witch:es!

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## sma1588

congrats to the girls with a bfp. as for me i still havnt started a new cycle or had the witch show up yet......so confused.....i either just want to start or get my bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jane1972

Hi Megg
How did the weekend go? Sorry if i missed your thread on it just wondered how your family took your news? & how are you feeling?
Jane


----------



## Megg33k

The weekend was good! The news went over pretty well. The 1st day was more shock than joy. The 2nd day was more joy than shock! It all evened out. I just hope it's for real now that everyone knows! LOL

How are you feeling, love? How's baby treating you?


----------



## Lisa1

Hey Megg

I have been reading your journal and also have been on a few threads that you have answered for me x

Congrats on your :BFP: fx for you hun glad the family weekend went well and I am soo pleased for you, you deserve it hun x


----------



## soon2 b wifey

Im praying I get to add the 22nd. although im doubtful.


----------



## Jane1972

Megg33k said:


> The weekend was good! The news went over pretty well. The 1st day was more shock than joy. The 2nd day was more joy than shock! It all evened out. I just hope it's for real now that everyone knows! LOL
> 
> How are you feeling, love? How's baby treating you?

OK megg repeat after me...it is real.. now loader smiling it is real.:happydance: 
I'm doing ok not having as much m/s as a lot of the girls though not sure if good or bad thing?!:dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Jane! :hugs: From what I hear, more or less MS or anything else... its all normal. I pretty sure I can find somewhere that would say that bleeding from your ears while drinking heavily and playing russian roulette was a good pregnancy sign. So, we're just to assume that all things are good, be it more, less, or none of them! It's awesome, huh? Confusing, stupid awesomeness!


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!
:witch: got me on the 19th, she was suppose to show on the 10th.
congrats to all the BFPs!! 
OH and i have decided to start temping this month for the first time!


----------



## Guerita

Af arrived today. Thanks for updating.


----------



## Aaisrie

Megg33k said:


> Congrats girls with :bfp:s! Sorry about the :witch:es! :dust: to the rest!
> 
> I'm still updating... it might take some time! LOL
> 
> Aaisrie - Shocked and gutted! You sure? :(

I wish I wasn't sure :( still bleeding. No internet in my cottage yet so having to do all this on my phone! Crap! Absolutely gutted, .wondering if the heavy lifting brought af early.


----------



## Megg33k

Awww, hun! That's not fair at all! :hugs: I'm sorry! I wish it wasn't true for you! Next cycle has to be yours!!!


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats to all the BFP's


----------



## Pretty Sakura

And I'm out, temp dropped like a bowling ball out of the sky!! And with my spotting picking up, I'll probably be full af before tonight! Maybe November is my month!! :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry, Kari! Not yet! You should know better! I'm shitting rainbows these days! LOL Full flow before I change it for you! Not out yet! :hugs:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Megg33k said:


> Sorry, Kari! Not yet! You should know better! I'm shitting rainbows these days! LOL Full flow before I change it for you! Not out yet! :hugs:


You are awesome!!! Yes mam, not out until full flow!! I guess hoold that thought...:winkwink:


----------



## nicholatmn

Even if I get a BFP or AF, I'm not a JuneBug anymore :(


----------



## Megg33k

You're still a JuneBug to me! :hugs: Plus, I used :dust: for my girls that didn't O in time! So, it worked out!


----------



## Megg33k

Girls! Update??? Please???


----------



## jmc111

Oh my gosh, i've been away for awhile again and just checked out the site and HOLY CATS!!!! CONGRATS TO ALL YOU BFP's!!!! Especially MEGG!!!! AHHHHH sooooo ecstatic for you!!!! I don't think i'm still on the testing dates on the front page but I am due to get AF around Saturday or sometime this weekend so I will most likely be testing sometime this weekend if AF doesn't show!!! My doctor called me Tuesday and said my progesterone looked great (25.3) and he said he actually thinks i'm pregnant with such a high number...so he had me go in for a quant serum HCG blood test and I should hear back those results today!!! I will be so mad if he got my hopes up for no reason haha


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Um wacky ass temp shot up above coverline??!!! Not sure what the crap is going on!!!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

still no af.. but im not testing again till next week... i hope this is my month...


----------



## Buds

Hey there Megg, just seen this thread. I tested on 24th Sept and got my bfp! You can add me to the list if you like.


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats Buds!

Kari - TOLD YOU! :) It's the :baby:!

jmc - FX'd for your results! I'll add you in to the weekend!


----------



## bfphopeful

congrats Buds!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

LOL! I'm still spotting... I promise to test in the morning!! Unless the temp plummets again! I"m geting a frer on the way home.:hugs:


----------



## Lena

Got my BFP today... and yesterday but I didn't believe it yesterday! Woo hoo! And counting my days looks like the baby will be due within a few days of my birthday!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Congrats Lena that's an awesome b-day gift you have!!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats Lena!


----------



## Minty28

Hi, I got my :bfp: on the 11th October, been trying forever so haven't dared post it till now!!! Eeeek :happydance:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Congratualtions Minty!!


----------



## emsiee

Hi all

I got my BFP this morning on a FRER so done a digi tonight just to make sure and its bloody real!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jane1972

Wow this tread has been amazing, is it a new record of BFP's?
Thanks again megg.
Congrats to all BFP's,
Hugs to those the witch got
& Love to those that have angels.:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to minty and queenemsie! :hugs:

Jane - SarahMelissa's thread had 128! I'm only 8 away with 9 days left... but I did start prior to Oct 1. So, we'll see how it all turns out!

I do have '???' next to the girls that have gone un-updated and I couldn't find a follow up on! There were 2 or 3 that never posted on the site again after requesting to be added to the list, and they've been removed. Its not for the sake of being mean, but they've never returned after over a month and a half... so, I don't expect to see them again. :shrug:

I try to stalk for updates, but it's not so terribly easy. So, if you see an update that I've missed, please let me know! I've been sleeping a lot more lately and it makes for harder stalking!

Thanks to you all for making this thread fab!

Congrats to my :bfp:s!
Sympathy to the girlies with the :witch:es!
Baby Dust to those waiting to test or with :bfn:!
And, BIG HUGS to the girls with :angel:s!


----------



## Megg33k

We're doing so well, girls! Please, more :bfp:s when I wake up? Love you all!


----------



## rsergeant

I'm out :(


----------



## Megg33k

Awww! :hugs:

Onward and upward to your next cycle! :dust: to you!


----------



## genies girl

im still waiting for witch to arrive ill let you know when she does hun x


----------



## Megg33k

Awww... PMA! You mean, you'll let us know when you get a :bfp:! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Anyone opposed to me color coding their names with gender predicted by the Chinese Gender Predictor Chart? I'd love to get an accuracy rating for it! :)


----------



## tonyamanda

Megg33k said:


> Anyone opposed to me color coding their names with gender predicted by the Chinese Gender Predictor Chart? I'd love to get an accuracy rating for it! :)

LOL that would be funny.. great experiment hun.. go for it :thumbup:


----------



## claire911

BFN for me on Thursday :( No :witch: yet.........

Congrats to the BFPs!!! :dust:


----------



## claire911

Megg - you've got :witch: by my name but she hasnt shown up! Did get :bfn: though :) Can u change....dont wanna tempt fate :haha:


----------



## readyforbaby

I'm out again :( witch got me yesterday. Congrats on all the amazing BFPs!!


----------



## bbhopes

I am astonished at how many of us got BFP this month, wow!! Congrats to all the BFPs if you could spare some of your baby dust for the rest of us still waiting for next month, that would be great!!! My son should have been 1 years old yesterday, very difficult. I'll probably be out for next month as well, but really brightens my day to see so many people with BFP's that I've been watching for a while.


----------



## readyforbaby

I'm out again :( witch got me yesterday. Congrats on all the amazing BFPs!!


----------



## soon2 b wifey

she got me. arrived 2 days late. I think af is starting to be cruel. after bcp cycle has been 25 days. last cycle she came a day late at 26 days this cycle 2 days late at 27 days. i have not used any meds. she is being cruel to me.


----------



## vkj73

Megg33k said:


> Anyone opposed to me color coding their names with gender predicted by the Chinese Gender Predictor Chart? I'd love to get an accuracy rating for it! :)

sorry love. i'm not ready for that yet. i don't want to know (whether it's correct or not).

so if you don't mind, i'd like to keep mine black.

thanks love,

v :kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

Claire - I probably put it next to the wrong person... hmmm... I wonder who it was supposed to go by! LOL Sorry about that! :hugs:

Updating everyone now! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Vicki - I imagine a lot of people might feel that way. I might just keep a running tally for myself and, if I can actually go through with keeping up, announce much later what the results were! :)


----------



## debgreasby

Colour me in Megg, i'm predicted a boy. xxx


----------



## vkj73

Megg33k said:


> Vicki - I imagine a lot of people might feel that way. I might just keep a running tally for myself and, if I can actually go through with keeping up, announce much later what the results were! :)

thanks love. you'd don't mind keeping me out of the loop?
i feel like i want to be on the dl until 12 weeks.

you're the best!

-v :kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

No problem, Vicki! :)

Edit: Of the people who've agreed and the ones who I know have already checked (LOL)... more girls than boys it seems! :)


----------



## Pretty Sakura

And it's official... I am out!! Finally bleeding!yay!! Bring on Nov.'s :bfp:!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Awwww, Kari! NO! :cry:

Ok, you get Nov multiples with Nicole! I'm okay with it, I guess! :hugs:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Yay for multiples!!! I'm ok, happy she didn't not show!! Well after the temp dip that is!:winkwink:


----------



## tonyamanda

owwww megg id love to have another girl... thanks for predicting pink.. :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

You're welcome, birthday buddy! FX'd for your girl! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Bump!
 



Attached Files:







maternity-silhouette.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi all i got a BFP today on CBdigi 13dpo AF tue 27th - please sprinkle lots of baby dust for me xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats on all of the new :bfp:'s!

:hugs: Sending hugs to those visited by the :witch:...


----------



## Annamumof2

well i'm late but no BFP i will be keeping you posted though


----------



## Megg33k

fluffyblue said:


> Hi all i got a BFP today on CBdigi 13dpo AF tue 27th - please sprinkle lots of baby dust for me xxx

I knew you'd be back with good news! I've missed you! Sticky :dust: to you in bucket fulls!


----------



## stinkyfish

Add me to the list! :bfp: I can't believe it!! It's been a whole year of TTCing. This is so unexpected. I'm shaking. :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats!!!


----------



## WannaB

Shameless post to bump this back up!:rofl: Yah to all the bfps!:happydance:Hugs to all the ladies that the nasty witch got!:hugs:


----------



## LadyMaMa

Can I join in??????

If yes - please put me down for the 28th. Fingers x'd!!!! :D


----------



## Megg33k

Of course! The 28th it is! :)


----------



## LadyMaMa

Thank u!!!!!


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats to all the bfp's!!!!!


----------



## bfphopeful

A big CONGRATS to all the BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck to all still waiting to test! :flower:


----------



## Jane1972

Hi Megg

Blue for a boy now I want to know for real! 

Yay for the record goodluck to everybody still to test.


----------



## Megg33k

Jane - Updated! I actually have everyone color coded in a word document (well, everyone who listed an age), but I don't want to post them until I'm sure it's ok with people! Thanks for letting me know I could add you!

Congrats again to all the :bfp:s! There's still time! Hurry in!


----------



## kstancook

Congrats to all the BFP this month, too the people how got AF :hugs:


----------



## genies girl

witch got me


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Sorry the witch got you!!:hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Many congrats to all the Junebugs

I am so jealous lol - I wanted a Junebug too xx

Hopefully catch up with you all in frist tri xx


----------



## RedRose19

can you put me down for tentative :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Whispering you a congrats babyhopes!!


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry genie's girl! :hugs:

Tentative Congrats, babyhopes10! :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

ladies it seems ive got all my dates wrong :wacko: and ive been told my cycles are 40 days long and im in fact only 10 dpo :wacko: that that explains the faint +.. i hope this really is a sticky positive... i just bought 10 FRER deal online :happydance: 

anyway my edd wudnt be to july :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

July is ok! :) Congrats!


----------



## RedRose19

i just bought some internet tests.. cuz there cheap and they wont arrive till thrus or friday lol il test then to make sure.. are they ok for a good result?


----------



## AislingMcM

*Hi, can you please change my date from the 27th to the 31st as af isn't due til then. Thanks !!  *


----------



## Megg33k

Sure can! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Ok girls! I have all updates done at the moment! Congrats to new :bfp:s!

Looking for updates from a while back from:

APBTlover
Mommie2Be08
My bump
Pinkster21
Tasha


If you've seen anything, please let me know! Thanks! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Just wanted to quickly send luck and :dust: to the girls who are still waiting on an answer this cycle!

sma1588
ACLIO
Annamumof2
Asolomio
gina8177
claire911
Manda
LadyMaMa
moggymay
41zipster
Sassy_TTC
AislingMcM
missy123

I know some of you have been waiting for a very long time for your answer, and I hope it ends in a :bfp: for you all! :hugs:


----------



## Ava Grace

thanks for running the thread megg your a superstar xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Ava! Anymore :bfp:s before Nov 1?


----------



## MrsCrabs

well deff preggo got the bloods back today 

thanks for the :dust::dust: ladies


----------



## Annamumof2

going to see doctors today and no AF still


----------



## Megg33k

Mrs Crabs - FAB NEWS! Wooo! :hugs: Congrats, sweetie!


----------



## sma1588

im out. af is slowly showing. i get to start soy iso's 2 morrow yay! hopeing for either a thanks giving or extra x-mas gift


----------



## Megg33k

Awww, sorry to hear that the :witch: is showing for you, hun! :hugs: Here's hoping for your own little SoyBean in the upcoming weeks! FX'd and :dust: to you!


----------



## Megg33k

I still have un-updated names! I'd love a final count! Anyone?


----------



## time4baby

Hey Megg
Mega long cycle so didn't get to test til today - BFP!!!! Woohooo!!


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo time4baby! It is indeed time for a baby! :hugs: Fab news!!! Congrats!


----------



## time4baby

Thanks Megg! Congrats to you too! Sticky bean thoughts all round xxx


----------



## RedRose19

my bean is now an :angel: :cry: i had a chemical tested thursday it was positive.. tested today and it was still a faint line... and i started bleeding today :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry for you loss, hun! :hugs: Best wishes for a quick, sticky :bfp:!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats Gina8177 and MRSTJ!


----------



## AislingMcM

*Hi, i was down for testing on the 3oth and got a lot of 's but af got me yesterday 5 days late...  *


----------



## moggymay

Sorry Megg been on the other thread and not updated you here, CD14 so wont be testing again til who knows! Last cycle was 28 days the cycle before 35 and now at CD14 with CBFM still showing low, did soy this cycle though 3-7 so never know, might be July bubs still... Hope Ninja is treating you well xx


----------



## Megg33k

Indeed, moggy! :hugs: Good luck!

Aisling - Sorry AF got you! :hugs: I'll update! :(


----------



## megapatt01

so is this for october testers, because i'm supposed to be testing oct. 10. i hope!!! that's going to be day 35 of my cycle!!! and i would like to join if i may!!
:]

best of wishes to everyone. i hope we all get :bfp:!!!!


----------



## Lena

megapatt01 said:


> so is this for october testers, because i'm supposed to be testing oct. 10. i hope!!! that's going to be day 35 of my cycle!!! and i would like to join if i may!!
> :]
> 
> best of wishes to everyone. i hope we all get :bfp:!!!!

Hi hun, this is a really old thread. This is from last year and I've actually had my baby boy since then. Im sure there is a new one going in TTC though. x


----------



## megapatt01

ohhh wow! haha well never mind, and congrats to everyone anyway!
:]


----------



## mothercabbage

sorry wrong thread..xx


----------

